# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  23  مايو 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدي الاحد ظ¢ظ£ مايو ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،م




#مجاهد الدوش
منصورين باذن الله

#المريخ يسعي لمواصلة الانتصارات في القمة الصامتة ويبث الرعب في الديار الزرقاء.
#رسالة خاصة من الرئيس الشرفي بالمريخ لنجوم الفرقة الحمراء وتذكير بوعد قديم.
#محمد موسي : المريخ يمتلك خيارات عديدة تقللمن تاثير غياب اي لاعب.
#انجليزي المريخ وبرتغالي الهلال يشعلان القمة عبر موقع "كاف".
#ريكاردَو : المريخ حقق الدوري في اخر ثلاث سنوات ويقوده مدرب محترم.

#رهان في المريخ علي الاجانب والوطنيين والازرق يعتمد علي الوافدين الجدد.

#تاكيد علي السماح باقل عدد في الحضور بالاستاد.

#عجب يسجل غيابه الاول عن الديربي بامر لجان الاتحاد.

#ابوعشرين والغربال يتبادلان المواقع في المريخ والهلال.

#مجلس المريخ يعد اللاعبين بحافز ضخم حال الفوز علي الهلال. 

#دقيقة حداد قبل انطلاق المباراة... الهلال بالازرق والمريخ بالاحمر.

#الاهلي يعبر صنداونز مجددا الي نصف نهائي الابطال.

#الترجي يقصي بلوزداد بسيناريو درامي ويضرب موعدا ناريا مع الاهلي.

#اتلتيكو مدريد يتوج بطلا للدوري الاسباني.

#سواريز باكيا : احتقروني في برشلونة. 

#الاستاذ هيثم صديق يكتب  في من هنا وهناك.... عندنا يسارية تعلمونها جيدا.

#الاستاذ احمد محمد الحاج يكتب  في رحيق رياضي... قمة بلا تشويق والليغا لمن يستحق والترجي العنيد. 

#د. مزمل ابوالقاسم يكتب  في كبد الحقيقة.... القمة رقم 375.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ديربي النيلين: الهلال يفكر في فك العقدة.. والمريخ يستهدف الصدارة


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




المريخ
تحمل  مواجهة ديربي النيلين رقم 49 بين المريخ والهلال، غدا الأحد على ستاد  الجوهرة الزرقاء في أم درمان بالدوري السوداني الممتاز، تحديا كبيرا  لطرفيها.

ويسعى الهلال لكسر صيام 3 مواسم متتالية، لم يتذوق فيها الفوز على المريخ، بينما يستهدف صاحب الأرض استمرار تفوقه.

وكانت المباراة مبرمجة ضمن الأسبوع 11 في منتصف فبراير/شباط الماضي، لكنها أرجئت بسبب تداخلها مع المشاركات الإفريقية.

الهلال  متصدر الترتيب بـ34 نقطة من 14 مباراة، يخوض المواجهة بحسابات الفوز أو  التعادل، ليضمن استمرار صدارته، بينما يستهدف المريخ (31 نقطة من 13  مباراة) تحقيق فوز جديد، يعادل به نقاط الهلال ويتصدر لاحقا حال فوزه على  الوادي.



ويتفوق  الهلال على المريخ بفارق الأهداف الصافية، حيث سجل 37 هدفا في الدوري  واستقبلت شباكه 7 أهداف، في حين أحرز المريخ 21 هدفا مقابل استقبال 5 أهداف  فقط.

ولم يتكبد الفريقان -وحدهما- أي هزيمة في المسابقة حتى الآن، ويطمح كليهما لتحقيق الفوز، لإلحاق أول خسارة بغريمه هذا الموسم.

لي كلارك وفورموسينيو

وتبلغ الإثارة ذروتها في ديربي النيلين، بإشراف مديرين فنيين يتمتعان بنكهة العمل واللعب والخبرة في الدوري الإنجليزي "البريميرليج".

ويملك مدرب المريخ لي كلارك خبرة في الدوري الإنجليزي، كلاعب سابق بفريق نيوكاسل ومدربا لبرمنجهام سيتي.

أما  المدير الفني للهلال، ريكاردو فورموسينيو، فيمتاز بخبرة العمل لسنوات مع  مواطنه الشهير مورينيو في مانشستر يونايتد خلال الفترة 2016-2018.

واستعد  الفريقان للمباراة بشكل نوعي ومختلف عن كل مواجهاتهما السابقة، وذلك  بمعسكرين في العاصمة المصرية القاهرة، بواقع 20 يوما للمريخ و15 يوما  للهلال.

وخاض المريخ 3 مباريات أمام كل من الشمس وحرس الحدود  وسيراميكا كليوباترا، بينما خاض الهلال 5 مباريات أمام فاركو وزد والمصرية  للاتصالات وبشتيل وكاسكادا.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ديربي النيلين.. فرصة الشباب لدخول تاريخ الهلال والمريخ


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت





تحمل  مواجهة ديربي النيلين رقم 49 بين المريخ والهلال، غدًا الأحد، على ستاد  الجوهرة الزرقاء، في إطار مؤجلات الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

ويتصدر الهلال، جدول ترتيب البطولة برصيد 34 نقطة من 14 مباراة، مقابل 31 نقطة للمريخ من 13 مباراة.

ولعل لائحة المسابقة تلزم وتجبر الفريقين، على إشراك لاعبين من فئة الشباب طوال زمن المباراة.

وحددت  لائحة الدوري السوداني، لأول مرة في تاريخها، فئتين عمريتين من اللاعبين  الشباب بكل فرق البطولة، للمشاركة وهما لاعب تحت سن 20 عامًا "شباب"، ولاعب  تحت سن 23 عامًا "أولمبي".

لائحة المسابقة أيضًا شددت، حتى في حالة استبدال لاعب خلال المباراة، بأن يكون بديله من نفس الفئة العمرية المحددة في اللائحة.

ويفتح  التاريخ، صفحة أمام فئة اللاعبين الشباب بالمريخ والهلال، في وقت يتحدث  تاريخ مواجهات ديربي النيلين عن قصص ملهمة، كان أبطالها من فئة الشباب.

وتسلط  الأضواء على 3 لاعبين شباب من المريخ، ومثلهم في الهلال، درجوا على  المشاركة بطريقة منتظمة، منذ بدء تطبيق لائحة إشراك الشباب طوال زمن  المباريات.

وفي المريخ، شارك لاعبون شباب في خط الهجوم والوسط،  ولفتوا الأنظار في هز الشباك والمساهمة في تحقيق نتائج مهمة، وهم الثنائي  الهجومي الجزولي حسين وعبد الكريم عبد الرحمن، وصانع الألعاب عزام عادل،  والظهير الأيسر أحمد عبد المنعم طبنجة.

وفي الهلال، ظل يشارك 3 لاعبين بشكل منتظم منذ بداية الموسم، وهم لاعب الوسط الأيسر أبا ذر عبد المنعم، وثنائي الوسط مجاهد وميسرة.

وفجر  مهاجم منتخب الشباب، الجزولي حسين، موهبة عالية، وهو يحرز 5 أهداف بعد  انتظامه في المشاركة مع المريخ في الأيام الأخيرة للمدرب السابق ديديه  جوميز، وأصبح لاعبًا أساسيًا.

أما زميله عبد الكريم عبد الرحمن، يعد  أطول مهاجم سوداني حاليًا، وصاحب أفصل تكوين بدني متناسق مع طول القامة،  وتسبب في خطف المريخ لنقاط غالية أمام الهلال الساحل، بإحرازه هدف الترجيح.

وفي  الهلال، تألق لاعبان من فئة الشباب خلال مباريات الدوري، وهما لاعب الوسط  الأيسر أبا ذر، الذي أحرز 3 أهداف بالدوري، ولاعب الوسط ميسرة يسن الذي هز  الشباك.



وفي  تاريخ مباريات القمة، كان الإلهام حاضرًا أمام لاعبي فئة الشباب والمريخ،  ليدخلوا تاريخ الديربي، كما فعلها لاعبون سابقون مثل المهاجم جعفر وخالد  أحمد المصطفى من المريخ، ولاعب الوسط الأيسر صلاح الضَّيّ، وذلك في  تسعينيات القرن الماضي.

وفي نهائي كأس السودان 1992، أنزل المريخ،  خسارة قاسية بالهلال بلغت (3-1)، تقدم للمريخ لاعبو فئة الشباب وقتها،  المهاجم جعفر محمد عباس وصانع الألعاب خالد أحمد المصطفى، وأكمل المهاجم  حمد الجريف، ثلاثية المريخ.

وفي الدور الثاني لموسم 1998، نجح لاعب  فئة الشباب الموهوب وقتها بالهلال، صلاح الضَّيّ، والذي كان يتمتع بتسديدات  قوية بالقدم اليسرى، في منح الهلال شرف الفوز على المريخ بهدف وحيد من  قذيفة صاروخية، ومنذ ذلك الوقت اصبح نجمًا تهتف له الجماهير "الكَيّ الكَيّ  صلاح الضَّيّ".

لكن المدرب العام الحالي لمنتخب السودان، خالد بخيت، قال ل  "مشاركة اللاعبين الشباب بمباريات القمة، ظهرت فكرة من الاتحاد السوداني  في بداية تسعينيات القرن الماضي، حيث كان يسمح لـ 5 من فريق الشباب  بالمشاركة مع الفريق الأول، ولم يكن الأمر إجباريًا".

وأضاف "أتذكر  جيدًا أنني شاركت ضمن اللاعبين الشباب الخمسة في أكثر من مباراة، وشارك  فيها لاعبون أمثال جعفر محمد عباس وطارق أبو القاسم من المريخ، وقلب الدفاع  حسين الضو وحمد كمال من الهلال".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يتفوق على المريخ في ديربيات الدور الأول


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




الهلال والمريخ - أرشيفية
يخوض الهلال والمريخ، غدا الأحد، ديربي الدور الأول من الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

وحتى  هذا الموسم، خاض الغريمان 23 مباراة ديربي في الدور الأول، بينما لم يلعبا  مباراة الدور الأول في موسمين، هما (1998-1999) و(2019)، حيث تقابلا في  مباراة واحدة فقط، في الدور الثاني من الموسم، لأن الدوري لُعب حينها بنظام  المجموعتين.

ومن أصل المباريات الـ23، تفوق الهلال 9 مرات، مقابل 5 للمريخ، والتعادل في 9 مواجهات.

وكانت المباريات التي فاز فيها الهلال كالتالي:

1995-1996  بنتيجة (4/1)، وفي الموسمين التاليين 1997 و1998 بنتيجة (1/0) في  المباراتين، و(2/0) في موسم 2003، وفي الموسمين التاليين 2004 و2005،  بنتيجة (2/0) و(3/0) على الترتيب.

وفي موسم 2010 بنتيجة (2/0)، ثم في 2012 بنتيجة (1/0)، وفي 2016 (2/1).

أما المريخ فجاءت انتصاراته كالآتي:

في موسم 2001 بنتيجة (2/0)، وفي موسم 2008 بنتيجة (1-0)، وفي موسم 2011 بنفس النتيجة، ثم في 2018 (2/1).

وفي  نوفمبر/تشرين ثان 2019، في مباراة لم تكتمل بسبب أحداث تسبب بها جمهور  الهلال، بعد إحراز المريخ لهدفه الثاني، وطرد قائد الفريق الأزرق ومدافعه،  عبد اللطيف بويا.

ويحتفظ المريخ بسجل قوي، في مباريات الدور الأول خلال السنوات الأخيرة، حيث لم يخسر أي منها منذ عام 2016.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ديربي النيلين.. قلق أحمر واستقرار أزرق قبل قمة الدوري السوداني


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




لاعبو المريخ
حالة من القلق تسيطر على جماهير المريخ، قبل مواجهة الهلال غدا الأحد في ديربي النيلين، بسبب الغيابات العديدة في صفوف الفريق.

ويفقد  المريخ 3 لاعبين بسبب عقوبات انضباطية مدتها 5 أشهر، هم المهاجم رمضان عجب  ولاعب المحور محمد الرشيد وجوكر الدفاع بخيت خميس، بالإضافة لغياب عماد  الصيني ومصعب كردمان للإصابة.

ويعول عشاق المريخ على وجود لاعبين في قائمة الفريق لديهم القدرة على سد الفراغ في خطي الوسط والدفاع.

ويتواجد  في دفاع المريخ ثلاثي قلب الدفاع القائد أمير كمال وصلاح نمر وأحمد  تِمبِش، وفي ظهيريه أحمد آدم بيبو وأحمد طبنجة في اليسار، وعبد الرحمن  كرنقو في اليمين.

ومن خلف دفاع المريخ سيكون الحارس منجد النيل هو  الخيار الأساسي، بينما يتنافس أحمد المصطفى ديدا وأحمد عبد العظيم على  الخيار الثاني.

وفي قلب الملعب يتواجد لاعب المحور المترعرع في  أمريكا عمار طيفور، وإلى جانبه ضياء محجوب، كما يملك المريخ اللاعب  اللامركزي صاحب القدرات العالية التاج يعقوب.

ويفتقد المريخ بقوة  لخدمات صانع ألعابه أحمد التش الذي ما زال يتعافى في العاصمة القطرية  الدوحة من الإصابة، بينما يعتمد الفريق على النيجيري توني إيدجوماريجوي  وعزام عادل، وفي الهجوم يتواجد المرعب سيف تيري والخطير بكري المدينة.

إرث قاري

القلق من الغيابات المؤثرة في المريخ، يبدده الإرث الفني الذي ظهر به الفريق خلال الدورين الأول والثاني بدوري أبطال إفريقيا.

ونجح  المريخ في تخطي الدورين بلاعبين كانوا بدلاء فأطاح بأوتوهو الكونجولي  وإنييمبا النيجيري، ثم أوقف انتصارات سيمبا الشرس لأول مرة بلاعبين من  مستوى الثاني، بعدما ضرب فيروس كورونا مجموعة كبيرة من لاعبيه الأساسيين.



استقرار هلالي

على  عكس المريخ، ينعم الهلال بالاستقرار التام في قائمته، خاصة أنها تخلو من  الإصابات، حيث انضم قلب الدفاع الإيفواري محمد وترا، آخر اللاعبين  المصابين، للتدريبات الجماعية.

وينتظر أن يقف الحارس أبو عشرين في  حراسة الفريق الأزرق، وبديليه على التوالي كل من حارس منتخب الشباب  والأولمبي محمد النور أبوجا والدولي الأوغندي جمال سالم.

ومن المرجح أن يطرأ تعديل في منطقة قلب الدفاع، حيث يشارك الطيب عبد الرازق بدلا من الإيفواري محمد وترا، وذلك إلى جانب محمد إرينق.

وعلى الظهيرين يلعب السمؤال ميرغني وبديله مؤيد عابدين في اليمين، وفارس عبد الله وبديله القائد عبد اللطيف بويا في اليسار.

منطقة  محور الهلال تم التأمين عليها كخيار أول بالمخضرم نصر الدين الشغيل  والدينامو أبو عاقلة عبد الله، والبديلين القادمين من الأهلي شندي والي  الدين بوجبا وصلاح عادل.

ويعتمد الهلال في منطقة صناعة اللعب على  نزار حامد وعبد الرؤوف يعقوب، بينما سيكون الخيار الأول في الهجوم محمد عبد  الرحمن مسنودا بعيد مقدم.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماذا قدم فورموسينيو وكلارك قبل ديربي النيلين؟

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




 لي كلارك
يخوض الهلال والمريخ، غدا الأحد، على ستاد الجوهرة الزرقاء، ديربي الدور الأول من الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

ويتصدر الهلال بقيادة مديره الفني البرتغالي ريكاردو فورموسينيو، جدول ترتيب البطولة برصيد 34 نقطة من 14 مباراة،

في المقابل يحتل المريخ بقيادة مديره الفني الإنجليزي لي كلارك، المركز الثاني برصيد 31 نقطة من 13 مباراة.

كلارك مع المريخ

تعاقد المريخ مع الإنجليزي لي كلارك يوم 6 مارس/أذار الماضي، وخاض مع الفريق 8 مباريات ما بين الودي والرسمي والمحلي والقاري.

في الدوري بالسوداني، فاز الإنجليزي لي كلارك بأول مباراتين، الأولى على الهلال الفاشر (2/1)، وعلى المريخ الفاشر (3/0).

وقاد  3 مباريات بدوري الأبطال، أمام الأهلي المصري بأم درمان (2/2)، وخسر أمام  سيمبا التنزاني (0/3) وأمام فيتا كلوب الكونجولي (1/3).

وفي  مبارياته الودية خلال معسكر القاهرة، خاض 3 مباريات، فاز على الشمس (3/0)،  وخسر أمام حرس الحدود (1/2) وسيراميكا كليوباترا (1/4).

وتشير الأرقام إلى أن المريخ أحرز مع كلارك 13 هدفا بينما استقبلت شباكه 15 هدفًا، وبلغ معدل تسجيل الأهداف معه 1.6 هدف في المباراة.



فورموسينيو مع الهلال

من جانبه، خاض البرتغالي ريكاردو فورموسينيو، مع الهلال 12 مباراة متنوعة ما بين الودي والرسمي والمحلي والقاري.

وتعادل في دوري الأبطال (0-0) مع مازيمبي، وبذات النتيجة مع ضيفه صن داونز الجنوب إفريقي، قبل أن يخسر أمام مازيمبي (1/2).

بينما خاض البرتغالي ريكاردو فورموسينيو مباراة واحدة في الدوري أمام الهلال كادقلي وفاز بها (4/1).

كما خاض 8 مباريات ودية فاز على الحرية والشموخ (9/0) و(6/0) على التوالي، وعلى فريق تم اختياره من أجانب الدوري (6/0).

وفي معسكر مصر، تعادل الهلال أمام فاركو (0-0) وأمام زد (1/1)، وفاز على المصرية للإتصالات (2/1)، وعلى بشتيل (7/0)، وكسكادا (3/1).

ومن تلك المواجهات أحرز الهلال مع ريكاردو فورموسينيو، 38 هدفا بمعدل أكثر من 3 أهداف للمباراة، فيما سكنت شباكه 6 أهداف.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بدأها برازيلي.. 19 هدفا للأجانب في الديربي السوداني


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




ديربي سابق بين الفريقين
كان  للأجانب حظا وافرا في ترك بصمتهم القوية بديربي النيلين السوداني، وذلك  بإحرازهم 19 هدفا في مسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز تحديدا، وقد أحرز أغلب  تلك الأهداف مهاجمون ولكن المدافعين كان لهم نصيب أيضا.

الأهداف  ال19 في مباريات قمة السوداني بالدوري، سجلها لاعبون من 8 جنسيات من دول  نيجيريا والبرازيل والمغرب وغانا والسنغال ومالي وزيمبابوي وزامبيا.

وأهداف  الأجانب في ديربي النيلين، يمكن أن تتواصل في مباراة الغد، خاصة وأن أحد  الطرفين لديه أجانب، مثل المريخ الذي ينتظم معه المهاجم النيجيري المقتدر  توني إيدجوماريجوي.

وتألق إيدجوماريجوي بسرعة في مجموعات دوري  الأبطال أمام الأهلي المصري في مباراتين، وأمام سيمبا التنزاني، رغم أنه لم  يمض على التعاقد معه سوى أكثر من شهرين بقليل فقط.

وبالمقابل فإن  الهلال تخلص من كل لاعبيه الأجانب الذين تعاقد معاهم في بداية ومنتصف  الموسم الحالي، مثل المهاجم الكونغولي فيني كومبي ولاعب الوسط الزيمبابوي  لاست جيسي.

وفيما يلي أهداف اللاعبين الأجانب بمباريات الديربي السوداني:

البرازيلي يفتتح السجل

أول  هدف أحرزه لاعب أجنبي في مباراة القمة السودانية، كان هو صانع الألعاب  بفريق الهلال البرازيلي ريبيرو وذلك في مباراة الدور الأول بموسم 2004، وقد  فاز الهلال (2/0)، وأضاف اللاعب هدفا ثانيا في مباراة الديربي بالدور  الثاني لذات الموسم.

ودخل المهاجم  النيجيري كليتشي أوسونوا سجل الأجانب الذين سجلوا بالديربي في الدوري، وذلك  حين أحرز للهلال من أول مشاركة له في موسم 2006 في مباراة إنتهت  تعادلي(1/1).

وفي مباراة الدور الثاني من موسم 2006 سجل النيجيري  الآخر، جودوين أنديبسي، حين فاز الهلال على المريخ بهدفين دون رد، كما سجل  الهدف الخامس للأجانب في 2007، في مباراة انتهت بالتعادل (1/1)، قبل أن  يقتفي مواطنه كليتشي أثره في الدور الثاني بهدف في مباراة انتهت  للهلال(3/2).

سابع أهداف الأجانب كان في مباراة القمة بالدوري  السوداني وأحرزه كليتشي للمريخ لكن هذه المرة في شباك فريقه السابق الهلال  في موسم  2009 في مباراة انتهت (1/1)، قبل يحرز الهدف الثامن للأجانب في  ذات الموسم بالدور الثاني.

وفي موسم 2010 سجل أجنبيان الهدفان 9  و10، هما قلب الدفاع المالي ديمبا باري ولاعب الوسط المالي لاسانا في  مباراة انتهت بالتعادل (1/1).

وشهد موسم 2011 أكبر معدل لأهداف الأجانب في مباريات ديربي النيلين، وذلك بتسجيل 4 أهداف في مباراتين للقمة بذلك الموسم.

وفي  ذلك الموسم فاز المريخ بهدف الزامبي جوناس ساكواها، وتعادل الفريقان (2/2)  في الدور الثاني، أحرز للهلال الزيمبابوي سادومبا وللمريخ ساكواها  والمغربي عبد الكريم الدافي، ليرتفع عدد أهداف الأجانب إلى 15.

هدف  الأجانب ال16 في الدوري بالديربي كان في موسم 2013، حين أحرز الغاني غاندي  كاسينو للمريخ الذي خسر (2/3)، وغاب الأجانب تماما عن إحراز الأهداف في  2014.

وفي 2016 أحرز الأجانب الهدفين 17 و18 في مباراة القمة حيث  فاز الهلال على المريخ (2/1)، وأحرز سادومبا والنيجيري عزيز شوبولا للهلال،  واختتم الأجانب أهدافهم بشوبولا في موسم 2017، بفوز الهلال على المريخ  (2/1)، ونال شوبولا الهدف الثاني.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد الكرة يصدم المريخ قبل مباراة القمة



Hisham Abdalsamad 

أعلنت الأمانة العامة للجنة المسابقات بإتحاد كرة القدم السوداني عدم قانونية مشاركة ثلاثة من لاعبي المريخ في المباراة المقبلة أمام الهلال .

جاء ذلك عقب استفسار تقدم به المريخ للاتحاد حول موقف مشاركة كل من محمد الرشيد و رمضان عجب و بخيت خميس في مباراة الهلال المقبلة .

وردت الأمانة العامة بأن الثلاثي غير مسموح لهم بالمشاركة في مباراة القمة مشيرة إلى أنها تواصلت مع لجنة الاستئنافات والتي أوضحت أن العقوبة الموقعة على الثلاثي تنتهي شهر يوليو القادم و بالتالي لا يحق لهم المشاركة في المبارة .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*"كاف” يبرز تفوق المريخ في مواجهات “القمة الصامتة”.



Hisham Abdalsamad 

القى موقع الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم “كاف” الضوء على مباراة القمة التي تجمع بين الهلال والمريخ يوم غد الأحد.

واورد موقع “كاف” ارقاما احصائية حول مواجهات الفريقين.

وجاء نص التقرير كما يلي :

يشهد استاد الهلال في أم درمان مساء الاحد 23 مايو 2021 مواجهة القمة بين الهلال والمريخ ، والمؤجلة من الجولة 15 من الدوري السوداني الممتاز 2020-2021. وتقام المباراة بدون حضور جماهيري بسبب القيود الصحية لجائحة “COVID-19”.

“ديربي أم درمان” كما يطلق عليه، يدخله الهلال من أجل المحافظة على صدارة الدوري بعد أن جمع 34 نقطة من 14 مباراة، بفارق ثلاث نقاط عن المريخ صاحب المركز الثاني مع مباراة أقل. وتعتبر المباراة المقبلة رقم “177” في تاريخ مواجهات الفريقين منذ أول مباراة رسمية عام 1951.

حقق المريخ تاريخياً 65 فوزا مقال 57 للهلال فيما حضر التعادل في 54 مناسبة.

وتشمل تلك المباريات الرسمية مسابقات الدوري السوداني ، الدوري الممتاز ، كأس السودان ، كأس السوبر ، بطولة CECAFA ، دوري أبطال أفريقيا وكأس الاتحاد الافريقي.

ويعتبر الهلال الأكثر انتصاراً في بطولة الدوري بمسمى “الدوري الممتاز” الذي أُستحدث في العام 1996، حيث فاز في 21 مباراة مقابل 10 انتصارات للمريخ وانتهت 17 مباراة بالتعادل.

وتتشابه ظروف الفريقين خلال الفترة الماضية، حيث ودع كل منهما دوري ابطال أفريقيا من مرحلة المجموعات. كما خاض الفريقان فترة اعدادية في العاصمة المصرية القاهرة وعادا الى الخرطوم الاسبوع الماضي.

وكان الفريقان تعاقدا مع مدربين جديدين في مارس الماضي، حيث يتولي البرتغالي ريكاردو فورميسنيهو تدريب الهلال، والانجليزي لي كلارك قيادة المريخ.

واشرف كلا المدربين على 5 مباريات، حيث فاز كل مدرب في مباراتين في الدوري الممتاز، بينما تعادل الهلال امام شباب بلوزداد وماميلودي صنداونز وخسر من مازيمبي في دوري ابطال افريقيا، وفي المقابل تعادل المريخ مع الاهلي المصري وخسر من سيمبا وفيتا كلوب دوري ابطال افريقيا ايضا.

ويحتفظ الهلال بسجل خالٍ من الخسارة أمام المريخ في “ستاد الهلال” منذ العام 2001، حيث أُقيمت في المجمل 20 مباراة في الدوري الممتاز على ستاد الهلال فاز الهلال في 11 وانتهت 8 بالتعادل وفاز المريخ مرة واحدة.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تصريحات || أحمد التازي الرئيس الشرفي لنادي المريخ عبر صفحته الرسمية علي فيس بوك


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						ضوابط”صارمة” لاتحاد الكرة السوداني بشأن قمّة الممتاز 

   


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
سيتمّ تسليم قائمة البداية للحكام قبل ساعة ونصف بحسب مأمون.
أمنّ اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني على عدم السماح بدخول أيّ شخصٍ غير حاملي البطاقات الإكرامية المحدودة.



والسبت، التأم الاجتماع الفني الرسمي لمباراة الهلال والمريخ في منافسة الدوري السوداني الممتاز.
وكشف الاتحاد بحسب تعميمٍ صحفي، السبت، عن إغلاق أبواب ملعب”الجوهرة  الزرقاء” في السابعة إلاّ عشرة دقائق، معلنًا عدم السماح بالدخول أو الخروج  أثناء المباراة إلاّ للطوارئ القصوى عبر بوابة محدّدة.
وأوضح مقرّر لجنة المسابقات ومراقب المباراة أنّه سيتمّ تسليم قائمة  البداية للحكام قبل ساعة ونصف من انطلاقة المواجهة، وتجنّب كثرة الاحتجاج  على قرارات الحكام،



والأحد، يلتقي الهلال والمريخ ضمن مباريات الدورة الأولى للدوري السوداني الممتاز.
ويتصدّر الهلال منافسة الممتاز بعددٍ من النقاط تصل إلى”34â€³، فيما يأتي  المريخ في المركز الثاني بـ”31â€³ نقطة، لكنّه يملك مباراة مؤجلة أمام حي  الوادي نيالا.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						وعد بحافز ضخم للفوز على الهلال.. مجلس المريخ يُحرك إجراءات في مواجهة أعضاء الإتحاد المشاركين في جمعية 27 مارس

   





الخرطوم: باج نيوز

رفع مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ من أهبة الإستعداد لمواجهة غدً الأحد امام الهلال في قمة بطولة الدوري الممتاز.
ووعد  المجلس في اجتماعه اليوم بمكتب رئيس النادي بالخرطوم، برئاسة آدم  سوداكال رئيس مجلس الإدارة وبحضور الأعضاء نجوم المريخ بحوافز ضخمة للفوز  بالقمة، وأكد المجلس على أهمية تحقيق الفوز وجدد مؤازرته لنجوم المريخ في  لقاء غدٍ الأحد.



وفي  سياق آخر  قرر المجلس الموافقة على مبادرة الشرعية والمؤسسية والمسار  القانوني، وتم خلال الإجتماع تكليف عضو مجلس الإدارة مدثر خيري نائباً  للرئيس للشؤون الرياضية، وتعيين محمد تاج الدين بشير عضواً بمجلس الإدارة،  وأمن المجلس علي تكملة اللجان الدائمة وتكليف مولانا ماهر سعيد رئيساً  للجنة الإنضباط، و تكليف علي أبشر نائب الرئيس للشؤون الإدارية والقانونية  بمتابعة وتحريك الإجراءات اللازمة في مواجهة أعضاء الإتحاد السوداني لكرة  القدم المشاركين في جمعية ما يسمى 27 مارس، وتحويلهم إلى لجنة الإنضباط  وفوض المجلس إجتماعه أعضاء مجلس الإدارة محمد المصطفى عبدالعزيز مدثر خيري  ومحمد هاشم علي عبده ممثلين لنادي المريخ في مجلس إدارة قناة المريخ  الفضائية.
إستمع المجلس إلى تقرير من المهندس محمد المصطفى عبدالعزيز حول الإجتماع التقليدي الذي عقد اليوم لمباراة قمة الأحد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						ريكاردو: المريخ يملك مدرب محترم ولديه لاعبين مميزين 

 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
يقول ريكاردو إنّه يثق في لاعبيه.
أقرّ مدرب الهلال البرتغالي ريكاردو فورميسينهو بصعوبة المباراة التي سيخوضها فريقه، الأحد، في الدوري السوداني الممتاز.



وقال  ريكاردو في تصريحاتٍ بحسب موقع”كاف”، إنّ المباراة تجمع بين أقوى فريقين  في السودان، مشيرًا إلى أنّها لن تكون سهلة على كلا الفريقين.
وأضاف” المريخ حقق لقب الدوري في آخر ثلاث سنوات ، ولديه مدرب محترم  ويمتلك لاعبين مميزين، وكذلك الحال بالنسبة لنا في الهلال. أثق كثيرا في  لاعبي فريقي”.
والأحد، يلتقي الهلال والمريخ ضمن مباريات الدورة الأولى للدوري السوداني الممتاز.



ويتصدّر  الهلال منافسة الممتاز بعددٍ من النقاط تصل إلى”34â€³، فيما يأتي المريخ في  المركز الثاني بـ”31â€³ نقطة، لكنّه يملك مباراة مؤجلة أمام حي الوادي نيالا.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						خشارم لـ ( باج نيوز): أتمنى الإنتصار للمريخ غداً و القمة تلُعب على جزئيات صغيرة

  جمال خشارم





الخرطوم : باج نيوز
قال مدرب المريخ السابق، التونسي جمال خشارم إنه يتمني تحقيق المريخ للانتصار في مباراة الغد أمام الهلال.
ووصف التونسي حظوظ الفريقان بالمتساوية وقال إنه أعطي كل فريق نسبة ظ¥ظ  ظھ  وأشار إلى أن مثل هذه المواجهات يحسمها اللاعبين داخل المستطيل الأخضر.



وأضاف  في تصريح خاص لـ ( باج نيوز) إنه سبق وأن قاد الفريق للانتصار على الند  التقليدي في الموسم السابق بعد أن قدم اللاعبين أفضل ما لديهم داخل  المستطيل الأخضر، لافتا أن هذه المباريات تحسم في جزئيات صغيرة وان أدوار  اللاعبين أكبر من الجوانب الفنية والإدارية الأخرى.
وذكر المدرب التونسي أن واحدة من الإيجابيات التي أدت لتفوق المريخ على  الهلال مؤخرا هي الروح والمسؤولية العالية التي يلعب بها اللاعبين داخل  الملعب مشيرا إلى أن المريخ يملك لاعبين كبار على مستوى عالي من الخبرة  والدراية بمجريات مثل هذه المباريات وكذلك لديه لاعبين صغار يملكون طموح  لتقديم الأفضل.
وأوضح أنه يتابع المريخ ويعرف أن هناك بعض المشاكل التي كانت تحيط  بالتحضيرات السابقة وبعض الأشياء التي كانت تحاصر الجهاز الفني مثل  استمراريته من عدمها متمنيا أن لا تؤثر  هذه التفاصيل على الفريق غداً.



وجدد  خشارم التأكيد على أن الغيابات والإصابات واحدة من المشاكل التي ظل يعاني  منها المريخ بشدة في الآونة الأخيرة وهي ما تتطلب حلا عاجلا من مسؤولي  النادي لجهة أن الفريق يفقد دائما خدمات لاعبين مميزين في مباريات مهمة.
واختتم المدرب التونسي حديثه بتوجيه تحية خاصة للاعبي المريخ وأكد بأنه  سيكون حريصا على تشجيعهم غدا لعدة أسباب أولها العلاقات الممتدة معهم  وكذلك الاحترام الكبير الذي يحظي به من جماهير النادي نفسها.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في الاجتماع الفني : الهلال يشدد على ضرورة “عدالة التحكيم”.
 





شهدت قاعة “محمد الشيخ مدني” بالإتحاد العام انعقاد الاجتماع الفني  لمباراة القمة التي ستقام يوم غد الأحد بملعب استاد الهلال عند السابعة  مساء.
وأمن الإجتماع على ارتداء المريخ اللون الأحمر الكامل، فيما يرتدي الهلال الأزرق الكامل.
وطالب ممثلو نادي الهلال بقيادة الأمين العام” السر أحمد عمر” بضرورة عدالة التحكيم، دون انحياز لأحد اطراف المواجهة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ : تعيين “مدثر خيري” نائباً لـ”سوداكال”.
 





عقد مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ اجتماعا اليوم برئاسة رئيسه “آدم سوداكال” افضى الى عدد من المخرجات – رصدها “#سبورتاق”.
فقد أمن المجلس على تقديم حوافز ضخمة لفريق الكرة في حال إنتصاره يوم غد الأحد على الهلال.
كما أعلن عن إضافة “مدثر خيري” لعضوية مجلس الادارة في منصب نائب الرئيس  للشئون الرياضية، بجانب الإعلان عن اضافة” محمد تاج الدين” لمجلس الادارة  ايضا.
وفوض المجلس “علي أبشر” لإتخاذ ما يلزم من اجراءات ضد أعضاء الاتحاد  السوداني، واعضاء الجمعية العمومية المشاركين في جمعية 27 مارس وتحويلهم  الى الإنضباط.
واستبدل المجلس ممثليه في قناة المريخ بتسمية كل : “من محمد هاشم، محمد  المصطفى، مدثر خيري”، كأعضاء بمجلس إدارة القناة خلفا للثلاثي: ” علي آسد،  محمد موسى الكندو، والعميد عبدالرحيم”.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في معسكرهم بفاشر السلطان



شباب المريخ يتدربون على فترتين صباحا وعصراً


واصل شباب المريخ تدريباتهم بمعسكرهم المقام بحاضرة ولاية شمال دارفور الفاشر، وقد أجرى شباب المريخ تدريباً صباح اليوم السبت على الرمال إستمر لمدة ساعتين ركز خلاله مدرب الأحمال علي تمارين تقوية العضلات والتحمل، وقد أجرى شباب الأحمر مراناً عصر اليوم بملعب نادي مريخ الفاشر إشتمل علي تدريبات الكرة والتحكم والسرعة والتكتيك حيث طبق الجهاز الفني مجموعة من التدريبات المتنوعة و إختتم المران بتقسيمة بين الاخضر والأحمر.












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في إجتماعه اليوم برئاسة سوداكال



مجلس المريخ يرفع من أهبة الإستعداد للقاء الأحد 
ويعد نجوم الأحمر بحافز ضخم للفوز بالقمة ويستمع لتقرير رحلة القاهرة ويشيد به
 الموافقة على مبادرة الشرعية والمؤسسية والمسار القانوني
تكليف عضو مجلس الإدارة د. مدثر خيري نائباً للرئيس للشؤون الرياضية
تعيين الأستاذ محمد تاج الدين بشير عضواً بالمجلس
التأمين على تكملة اللجان الدائمة

رفع مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ من أهبة الإستعداد لمواجهة غدً الأحد امام الهلال في قمة بطولة الدوري الممتاز، وذلك في إجتماعه الذي عقد اليوم السبت  الموافق 22 مايو بمكتب رئيس النادي بالخرطوم، برئاسة السيد آدم سوداكال رئيس مجلس الإدارة وبحضور أعضاء المجلس الأستاذ علي أبشر نائب الرئيس للشؤون الإدارية والقانونية والمهندس محمد المصطفى عبدالعزيز والدكتور مدثر خيري والأستاذ عمر عبدالرحيم نقد والأستاذ فتحي عبدالله احمد عبدالله والأستاذ محمد هاشم على عبده، وقد شارك في الإجتماع عبر تقنية الفيديو كونفرنس من فرنسا الأستاذ الصادق صالح جابر نائب الرئيس للشؤون المالية والإستثمار، وأستمع المجلس في إجتماعه إلى تقرير رحلة معسكر القاهرة، وقدم المجلس إشادة بالتقرير كما إستمع المجلس إلى تقرير من المهندس محمد المصطفى عبدالعزيز حول الإجتماع التقليدي الذي عقد اليوم لمباراة قمة الأحد، ووعد المجلس في إجتماعه نجوم المريخ بحوافز ضخمة للفوز بالقمة، وأبان المجلس في إجتماعه على أهمية تحقيق الفوز مؤكداً مؤازرته لنجوم المريخ في لقاء غدً الأحد، وقد قرر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ في إجتماعه اليوم الموافقة على مبادرة الشرعية والمؤسسية والمسار القانوني، وتم خلال الإجتماع تكليف عضو مجلس الإدارة الدكتور مدثر خيري نائباً للرئيس للشؤون الرياضية، وقد قرر المجلس تعيين الأستاذ محمد تاج الدين بشير عضواً بمجلس الإدارة، كما أمن المجلس علي تكملة اللجان الدائمة وتم تكليف مولانا ماهر سعيد رئيساً للجنة الإنضباط، وقد تم تكليف الأستاذ علي أبشر نائب الرئيس للشؤون الإدارية والقانونية بمتابعة وتحريك الإجراءات اللازمة في مواجهة أعضاء الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم المشاركين في جمعية ما يسمى 27 مارس.
كما تم تكليف الأستاذ علي أبشر نائب الرئيس للشؤون الإدارية والقانونية بمتابعة و تحريك الإجراءات اللازمة في مواجهة أعضاء الجمعية العمومية لنادي المريخ المشاركين في ما يسمى بجمعية 27 مارس وتحويلهم إلى لجنة الإنضباط وقام المجلس في إجتماعه اليوم بتفويض أعضاء مجلس الإدارة المهندس محمد المصطفى عبدالعزيز والدكتور مدثر خيري والأستاذ محمد هاشم علي عبده ممثلين لنادي المريخ في مجلس إدارة قناة المريخ الفضائية.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الريد كتل



 محمد أبو العز
 من زمن المخلوع في الرئاسة و هسه في الحراسة !
* تنطلق عند السابعة من مساء اليوم صافرة بداية مباراة القمة بإستاد ( الكاردينال ) أقصد الهلال لحساب الدورة الأولى من الدوري ( المنحاز ) عفواً الممتاز .
* يدخل المريخ المباراة في كامل الجاهزية رغم الغيابات التي فُرضت عليه من قبل لجنة ( الإنحياز ) بالإتحاد العام للفساد .
* بطل الدوري لثلاث مواسم جاهز لضرب المدعوم في عقر داره .
* نترك للإعلام الأزرق تحريف الحقائق و إدعاء البطولات الوهمية .
* آخر هدف أحرزه المدعوم كان في العهد البائد !
* في جيل إتولد ما شاف الهلال منتصر على المريخ .
* آخر مباراة إنتهت بهدف المتخص الصاوي على الطريقة السمانية،و المباراة التي سبقتها إنتهت بأحداث مؤسفة بسبب رمضان الجاب البمبان .
* مباراة اليوم يدخلها المريخ و كعبه عالي على الزبون .
* آخر مرة فاز الهلال على المريخ كان الدولار 40 جنيه و كيلو اللحمة الصافي كان بي 80 جنيه !!
* وصلتي رسالة من صديق عزيز يقول فيها : هل تعلم متي أخر مرة فاز الهلال بالدوري ؟ كانت موصلات الجبل امدرمان جنيهين الجبل العربي جنيهين 10 عيشات بجنيه كان الدولار 20 جنيه كان البشير يرقص في استاد الهلال كان الليمبي والي ولاية الخرطوم كان حسن طرحه وزير الإعلام كان ابو قردة وزير الصحة !
* و يجيك واحد يقولك نحنا التاريخ !!
* أي حداشر لاعب أحمر بإمكانهم إنزال الهزيمة بالمدعوم .
* قبل كل لقاء للفريقين تجد المستفيد الأول من التحكيم ( المدفور ) يحذر من المؤامرات !
* وجد المدعوم كل الدعم من قبل لجان الإتحاد و لجنة التحكيم بوجه خاص و مع ذلك يحذرون !
* إنتصار المريخ في مباراة اليوم أمر طبيعي،نظراً لكشف المريخ الذي يضم أفضل اللاعبين في الساحة .
* لا فرق عندنا إن لُعِبت المباراة في إستاد الكاردينال ولا في إستاد الخرطوم في النهاية هدفنا معروف .
* غياب رمضان لا يضمن غياب البمبان !
* كلارك قال فريقي على أهبة الإستعداد .
* الكلام ليك يا المنطق عينيك .
* الراحة و الإطمئنان في الجانب الأحمر أما الرجفة هي سيدة الموقف في معسكر المدفور .
* توني قال يشعر بالسعادة .
* التكتم على إعلان هوية حكم المباراة شئ طبيعي في بعض الدول المتخلفة كروياً،الشئ الغريب توصل أهل المدعوم لهوية حكم المباراة !
* لن نستغرب أي محاولة لتعطيل المريخ مع علمنا التام بأن الهلال لا يستطيع تعطيل الزعيم داخل الملعب .
* قالها السادة بالفم المليان : لايوجد بالهلال لاعب مميز يمكنه صنع الفارق كما أن الكفه ترجح المريخ .
* راعي الضان في الخلا يعلم تميز لاعبي المريخ و تفوقهم على لاعبي المدفور .
* مريخنا عظيم رغم أنف كل الظروف .
* آخر إنتصار كان زمن أمانة الشباب بالحزب البائد !
* الوقت داك كان الرئيس المخلوع في كرسي الحكم و حالياً في كوبر !
* البل الاتبلاهو الهلال بعد إسقاط النظام البائد الكركدي ما اتبلاهو !
* و يتحدثون عن نديتهم للمريخ !!
* مباريات القمة عادة لا تخضع للتكهنات لكن في الفترة الأخيرة حتى الأهداف أصبحت متشابهة يعني زي الصاوي ون و الصاوي تو ، في الإنتظار الصاوي ثري .
* منك بديت رحلة هواي .
* للقمة حكايات تُحكى و قصص تروى بعد كل لقاء و أجمل القصص تلك التي ينتصر فيها الزعيم لأنه يواجه التحكيم و الإتحاد بلجانه فيكون طعم النصر مختلفاً عن باقي المباريات .
* ألقى موقع الكاف الضوء على مباراة اليوم و عرض تفوق المريخ التاريخي على المدعوم .
* بعد الثورة لم ينجح المدعوم في هزيمة المريخ لكن مازال هناك جزء من عناصر النظام السابق يُسيطر على إتحاد الكرة و يعمل بكل قوة لدعم فريقه المدلل !
* السماني إنت سامعني ؟
* قال عشرين سنة ؟!
* هنو و راجي كانت وين ؟!
* الجماعة ديل عندهم طريقة عجيبة لنسج القصص الوهمية و الغريب إنهم مصدقين !!
* يا توني و عليك بزيد في جنوني الليلة .
* إن وجد المريخ التحكيم الممتاز سينتصر على المدفور بعدد وافر من الأهداف .
* بس منو البقاع لجنة التحكيم أن تدعم شرف المنافسة و تحقق عدالتها ؟!
* أبو شنب،أبو كرش أياً كان من سيُدير المباراة نحذره من التحيز و عدم تطبيق القانون .

 مدرجات الريد كتل 

* ننصح كبار السن و أصحاب الأمراض المُعضلة بعد الذهاب بجانب إستاد الكاردينال كما أن غياب رمضان لا يعني غياب البمبان .
* القمة صامته للمرة الثالثة في تاريخها بسبب الظروف الصحية و إنتشار وباء كورونا .
* الصمت في حد زاتو ميزة .
* الأولى سكواها و التانية الصاوي تو .
* التالته حمرا يا توني .
* ما بفعله المحترف النيجيري توني لا يفعله غيره في السودان لاعب يمتلك موهبه و روح و إصرار و يعرف معنى كلمة إحتراف أتوقع منه الكثير .
* تجهيزات خاصة للعقرب من قبل الجهاز الفني،بكري تمت معاقبته بطريقة قذرة أوضحت مدى الحقد الذي يمارسه شداد تجاه لاعبي المريخ .
* إتشقلب يا عقرب .
* بكري دا لو قال كدا و إتشقلب الكورة دي مليون في المية فيها بمبان .
* للاعبي المريخ : ثقتنا فيكم لا تحدها حدود لكن الجدية و روح الفنيلة تحسم الموقف .
* الإصرار على الفوز بالنقاط هو المدخل الرئيسي لشباك الخصم المدفور .
* إحترام الشعار الذي ترتدونه هو الدافع الأكبر للنصر .
* لا تلتفتوا لحكم اللقاء و لا تتيحوا له الفرصة للنيل منكم و لا انصرفوا عن مجريات المباراة بسبب إستفزازات الخصم الذي يمكن أن يمارس كل الأساليب القذرة كما فعل من قبل .
* أتوقع أن يكون لعمار طيفور كلمة قوية في لقاء اليوم .
* شعار المريخ وحده يكفي للرفع من الروح المعنوية و الدافع للإنتصار .
* أتركوا إعلامهم يتحدث كما يشاء له و تفعلوا بفريقهم ما يحلوا لكم و يفرحنا .
* حته من الروح .
* ود الزلط الليلة يوم حوبتك .
* الجزولي نوح خامة مميزة و قراءة ممتازة رغم صغر سنه فهو لاعب بإمكانيات الكبار 
* تغيب بعض الأسماء ولكن يظل المريخ رقماً صعباً لا يمكن الوصول إليه في سماء كرة القدم السودانية .
* الهلال يعيش في ماضي المريخ و الزعيم لا يلتفت للوراء .
* أحلامهم جزء من ما ضينا .
* أحد الأصدقاء قال لي : إحترام الخصم واجب ! 
* يا عزيزي الإحترام إنك تهزم خصمك و تحترم شعارك فقط .
* دا الإحترام البنعرفو .
* حارس المرمى نصف الفريق لذلك نتمنى من اللاعب الذي سيتم إختياره للمشاركة في هذه الخانة أن يضع الثقة الكاملة في إمكانيته و اللعب بمسؤولية مع البعد التام عن الإستهتار .
* سواءً كان منجد أم أحمد او محمد المصطفى،سندعم كل من يمثل المريخ و بكل قوة .
* أديلي لاعب ممتاز يجيد القراءة و بناء الهجمات و يلعب بمسؤولية أتمنى مشاركته من البداية .
* كتب الرئيس الفخري للمريخ على صفحتة الرسمية بالفيسبوك وصية للاعبي المريخ : ‏ ننتظر منكم تقديم النصر المؤزر على الند الهلال .
* كونوا عند حُسن ظننا بكم .
* مساطب الريد كتل : يا مريخ يا حته من الروح









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 



د. بابكر مهدي الشريف 
الزعيم فوق الضجيج
×تأتي القمة الكروية الامدرمانية هذه المرة والإحزان تحيط بالوسط الرياضي من كل جانب،وعندما نقول الأحزان قطعا نعني كل محزن ومنقص ومؤلم .
× تأتي القمة هذه المرة والوسط الرياضي يفقد عناصر مهمة كانت تملأ الأفق حبا وحيوية في الوسط الرياضي، وبخاصة فيما يلي المريخ والهلال، الناديان الأهم ببلادنا بكل تأكيد ويقين.
× غاب عن دنيا المريخ القطب والإداري النشط الأستاذ محمد جعفر قريش، وسبقه الأستاذ الرقم أحمد محمد الحسن، وتبعه الرائد عدلان يوسف عدلان ،ولزم سرير المرض بالمرض العضال الكابتن الطاهر هواري ،وغيرهم من نشطاء الوسط المريخي.
× وفي الهلال غاب الفريق المدهش عبد الرحمن سر الختم، بعد أن عم نشاطه ك مرافق البلاد فكان سفيرا وزيرا وواليا ورئيسا للهلال، فكان آخر الراحلين الرياضيين فله ولكافة أمواتنا وأموات  المسلمين الرحمة والمغفرة.
×وتأتي القمة حزينة وهي تقام وسط مرض لعين هدد العالم أجمع وحصد بعد قضاء الله وقدره أرواحا كثيرة ، الأمر الذي عطل النشاط الرياضي محليا وخارجيا، فكان أثره بليغ على الرياضة عامة وكرة القدم بصفة خاصة وبائنة.
×وتأتي القمة والمريخ النادي العظيم يعيش أسوأ أيامه ، بعد أن تفرق أهله وتواجهوا برأس السنان، ونسوا أدبهم القديم والذي لم يخرج عن نطاقه وداره ، كما يحدث الآن حتى أصبحت مشكلة النادي دولية تتبارى في حلها المؤسسات المعنية وغير المعنية.
×وتأتي القمة حزينة وأليمة على المريخ ، ومجلسه يضرب أسوأ الأمثلة الإدارية وينقسم على ذاته، في صورة توضح بجلاء إلى أي مدى وصل الانهيار في النادي الكبير، أو الكان كبيرا وعظيما.
×تأتي القمة حزينة على الزعيم وهو يتعرض للإيقاف عن التسجيلات، ويحرم من أهم عناصره المؤثرة، ويحدث كل هذا ، وأهله لا يلهيهم عن التناحر أي طارق يطرق بسوء ، أعوذ بالله.
×الرأي عندي هو، أنه يتوجب على أهل الزعيم أن يتخذوا من مباراة الأحد نقطة انطلاق للتوحد والتوافق، وعلى أقل تقدير على المبادئ، وأهم هذه المبادئ هي مصلحة الزعيم فوق مصلحة الضجيج.
×ويتم ذلك بأن يرضي الكافة معالجة الأزمة الإدارية محليا بل داخلية، بعيدا عن الفيفا وحتى الاتحاد العام، ويكون ذلك بتناسي كل مؤلم ومخذ وممرض، والجلوس على الأرض، بنادي المريخ وليس البروج العاجية،والتوافق على كل خطوات الانتقال الهين، لمرحلة تبشر بخير وعافية إن شاء الله.
×والذي نعرفه عن أهل المريخ هي المسامحة والمصالحة والعفو، فلو عاد الناس لماضيهم لرأوا كيف كانت تتم المعالجات للقضايا الحمراء، ولو خت المتنافرون الرحمن في قلوبهم، وبجانبها مصلحة الزعيم، لما ظهر خلاف ولا نكاف أبدا أبدا.
× خلاصة القول والرأي، المريخ يحتاج لتوافق أهله من أي شيء، فلا فائدة لأموال ولا لتسجيلات ولا منافسات، إذا لم يكن هناك استقرار يعم كل مفاصل النادي، وبالذات على مستوى القيادة والأقطاب وأهل الرأي.
ذهبيــــــــــــــــات 
×لا نستطيع تقييم الفريقين فنيا، ولن نقدر على تغليب أحدهما على الآخر، وتأتي عدم القدرة من الظروف المحيطة بالنشاط عامة.
× الهلال بلا شك يستمتع بالاستقرار الإداري ، وكذلك يخلو من المشاكل الفنية.
× وللهلال دوافع كثيرة للفوز بهذه المباراة بعد أن غلبه ذلك قبلا ولمدة ثلاث طباقا.
× وقد يكون المدير الفني لهلال لهه قدرات فنية وتجارب أعلى من المدير الفني للأحمر.
×وما يعوذ المريخ كثيرا هو غياب الثلاثي الضجة، العجب وود الرشيد وخميس بخيت.
× فها ثلاثي رغم قدراته الفنية العالية، إلا أنه لهم دوافع عظيمة لخوض هذه المباراة وتقديم الأحسن.
×وغياب ثلاثي الرعب الأحمر قطعا سيكون دافعا للهلال نفسيا .
×الهلال كذلك يتفوق في حراسة المرمى، والأحمر له مشكلة كبيرة في هذه الخانة الحساسة.
× نتمنى أن يكون كلارك ومدرب الحراس قد جهزا بديلا لمنجد.
× لو كان الثنائي أحمد عبد العظيم وود المصطفى قد نالا ثقة المدربين، فقد يكون هناك تفاؤلا أحمرا واطمئنانا.
×أما ما خلا ذلك فالمريخ له تفوق عال ، وأظن بعض التفاصيل الغير مرئية ستحسم اللقاء للمريخ.
× بكري المدينة وسيف تيري وخط الوسط بكامله ، بالإضافة للشباب المتوثب بقيادة الجز ولي، فالمريخ سيكون بخير وعافية.
×سيستفيد الفريق الأحمر كثيرا من غياب الجماهير، لأنه ستغيب الهتافات السلبية المملاة إداريا.
× ولكن نسأل من سيمثل إدارة المريخ ، ومن سيعتمده الاتحاد ليجلسه في المنصة المنصوص عليها؟
×آمل أن يتواري أسد والكندو، حتى لا نرى عراكا وضجيجا يؤثر على الأحمر.
×الظروف علمتنا أنه كلما كان المريخ متأثرا، يكون متألقا ومنتصرا.
الذهبيــــة الأخيــــرة 
×وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول، مصلحة الزعيم يجب أن تكون فوق كل مصلحة وضجيج، لا يغني ولا يفيد.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد الحقيقة




#د.مزمل ابو القاسم

قمة الأحد.. قمة الانحياز 

* لم يتأخر حسن أبو جبل، أمين عام اتحاد الكرة، في تأكيد عدم أحقية المريخ في إشراك لاعبيه الثلاثة، رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس في مباراة الغد أمام الهلال، بادعاء أن اللاعبين المذكورين موقوفون بأمر لجنة الاستئناف حتى شهر (يوليو) المقبل.
* أتى الرد نتاجاً لاستفسار تقدم به مجلس سوداكال (المنتهية ولايته) لاتحاد الكرة، وبناءً على إفادة من لجنة ظالمة ومنحازة، مارست أسوأ أنواع الاستهبال والتشفي في اللاعبين الثلاثة، بإقرار إيقافهم لمدة خمسة أشهر، تبدأ من تاريخ صدور العقوبة من لجنة الانضباط، التي تفوق الاستئناف تشفياً وظلماً وانحيازاً، إذ سبقتها بإيقاف اللاعبين لمدة نصف عام.
* فعلت ذلك مع أن لائحة أوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين الصادرة من الاتحاد السوداني تنص على إيقاف اللاعبين الذين ينتهكون عقودهم لمدة أربعة أشهر، تسري من بداية الموسم الجديد.
* بدأ الموسم الحالي في شهر ديسمبر من العام الماضي، وبالتالي كان من المفروض أن تنتهي عقوبة رمضان ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس في شهر أبريل الماضي، لكنها ستمتد بفعل لجان مشجعي الهلال ثلاثة أشهر إضافية، كي يُحرم المريخ من خدماتهم في أهم مباريات الدوري، وفي مقدمتها مباراة الغد أمام الهلال!
* طبقت لجنة الانضباط (غير المنضبطة والمنحازة وغير المحترمة) العقوبة القصوى على اللاعبين الثلاثة، وأوقفتهم ستة أشهر مع أن اللائحة تنص على أن تغليظ العقوبة لا يحدث إلا في حالة الانتهاك السافر للعقود، أو بتكرار المخالفة عدة مرات.
* ليس لأيٍ من اللاعبين الثلاثة سابقة تتصل بخرق العقود.
* وكما إن المخالفة المنسوبة إليهم لا توصف بالخرق السافر للعقود، فلماذا تم تنفيذ العقوبة القصوى عليهم؟
* أقبح من ذلك أن لجنة الانضباط أوقفت اللاعبين من تاريخ اعتمادهم لنادي المريخ بتاريخ 21 يناير 2021، علماً أن اللاعبين أوقفوا فعلياً من تاريخ توقيعهم للمريخ في شهر أكتوبر 2020.
* ذلك يعني أن اللجنة أوقفتهم شهرين إضافيين فوق الشهور الستة التي فرضتها عليهم، فهل هناك تشفٍ وحقد أكثر من ذلك؟
* سارت لجنة الاستئناف على نهج لجنة الانضباط (غير المنضبطة) ومارست تحايلاً كريهاً، يليق بسيرتها القبيحة مع نادي المريخ، عندما أوقفت اللاعبين لمدة خمسة أشهر، بعقوبةٍ ليس لها أي سند من اللائحة التي تحكم القضية، إذ أن حالات الإيقاف تتم إما لأربعة أو ستة أشهر!
* لا يوجد أي نص يحوي عقوبة إيقاف تمتد خمسة أشهر!
* إذا عرف السبب بطل العجب.
* تعمدت اللجنة عدم تطبيق الحد الأعلى من العقوبة على اللاعبين الثلاثة كي تمنعهم من الاستفادة من نص يمنع تخفيض أي عقوبة إيقاف تقل عن ستة أشهر!
* لو أجازت العقوبة الصادرة من لجنة الانضباط (بإيقافهم لنصف عام) لجاز للاعبين الثلاثة أن يتقدموا باسترحام لإسقاط ما تبقى من العقوبة قبل نهايتها، لذلك عوقبوا بالإيقاف لمدة خمسة أشهر.
* بتلك العقوبة المقطوعة من رؤوس تنضح بالكراهية والاستهداف للمريخ ضمن رئيس لجنة الاستئناف ورفاقه من مشجعي المدعوم في اللجنة أن يمضي اللاعبين عقوبتهم كاملة، علماً أن اللجنة عاقبتهم بالإيقاف لمدة خمسة أشهر من تاريخ صدور العقوبة ضدهم من لجنة الانضباط!
* بما أن لجنة الانضباط عاقبتهم في 21 يناير 2021 فذلك يعني أن تمتد عقوبة الإيقاف فعلياً ستة أشهر على الورق، وثمانية أشهر على أرض الواقع، لأن المخالفة حدثت في شهر أكتوبر 2020!
* بلغ القبح منتهاه باستمرار تعنت الاتحاد، ورفضه قبول الطلب الذي قدمه محامي المريخ (مصري الجنسية) بوقف تنفيذ العقوبة إلى حين صدور القرار النهائي في القضية، عقب تقديم المريخ لدعوى تحكيمية في محكمة التحكيم الرياضي الدولية (كاس) في مدينة لوزان السويسرية.
* الطبيعي أن ترفع العقوبة ويوقف سريانها إلى حين البت في الدعوى، لكن اتحاد الفساد والتشفي رفض الاستجابة إلى الطلب العادل، مع أن كسب المريخ للقضية سيوقع عليه وعلى لاعبيه الثلاثة ضرراً يستحيل جبره!
* المحصلة أن المريخ سيخوض لقاء الغد منقوصاً من خدمات ثلاثة من أهم لاعبيه الدوليين بأمر لجنتين منحازتين تستهدفان الأحمر، وتمارسان أسوأ أنواع المجاملة والانحياز لخصمه الساعي إلى استعادة لقب الممتاز، بعد أن فقده ثلاث سنوات متتالية.
* لجنتان تضمان ثلة من مشجعي الهلال المتعصبين، ممن يتوهمون أن مهمتهم تنحصر في استهداف المريخ وملاحقته بالعقوبات، وحرمانه من أفضل لاعبيه بلا أدنى سند من القانون!
* لا غرابة فقد فعلوا الأمر نفسه مع اللاعب بكري المدينة مرتين متتاليتين، مثلما سجلت لجنة الاستئناف سابقةً كريهة في قضية استئناف النادي الأهلي عطبرة، في اللاعب باسكال، عندما أقدم رئيسها (عبد العزيز سيد أحمد) على زيارة مكاتب السجل المدني في وزارة الداخلية بقدميه كي يحضر منه المستندات المؤيدة لقضية أهلي عطبرة.
* أوردنا تفاصيل تلك السقطة الإدارية في هذه المساحة مراراً وتكراراً، وأوضحنا تفاصيل الزيارة التي شهدت تصريحات خطيرة لرئيس اللجنة، الذي طلب من الشرطة الحضور إلى مكاتب الاتحاد لتأمين الاجتماع، لأنه سيشهد خصم ثلاث نقاط من المريخ!
* لن ننتظر عدالةً من لجان منحازة يقودها مشجعون لا يكنون إلا الكراهية للمريخ، ونطالب فرسان الزعيم بأن يبطلوا كيدهم، ويردوا عليهم بياناً بالعمل، ويواصلوا جندلة المدعوم داخل المستطيل الأخضر، كي يمهدوا لأنفسهم طريق الفوز باللقب الرابع توالياً في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.
آخر الحقائق
* يطيب للأهلة أن يتشدقوا بأن المريخ لم يهزمهم داخل إستادهم لمدة عشرين عام!
* في الدوري السابق هزم المريخ وصيفه الأبدي (رايح جاي)!
* ضربه في الدورة الأولى بهدفي رمضان بمبان.. وفي الثانية بشيخ الطريقة السمانية.
* ذلك يعني أن الهلال خسر على أرضه عملياً، مع أن المباراة أقيمت في إستاد الخرطوم.
* الإحصائية اللافتة والجديرة بالإيراد تتعلق بمباريات القمة في إستاد الخرطوم.
* لم يتمكن الهلال من الفوز على المريخ في شيخ الإستادات عشرين عاماً ماضية.
* آخر فوز حققه المدعوم على الزعيم في إستاد الخرطوم حدث في 10 يونيو 1999 عندما انتصر بهدفين لواحد.
* سجل للهلال خالد بخيت (هدفين) وسجل هدف المريخ حاتم محمد أحمد.
* بعد ذلك التاريخ توالت الضربات وتنوعت انتصارات المريخ وانهمرت خسائر الهلال أمام الزعيم في شيخ الإستادات مثل المطر.
* الإحصائية تكشف مسببات رفض الهلال لإقامة المباراة في إستاد الخرطوم، الذي يمثل عقدة تاريخية للمدعوم في مباريات القمة.
* بالمناسبة.. آخر فوز للهلال على المريخ في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز حدث بهدف سجله وليد الشعلة في 29 سبتمبر 2018!
* يعني أكثر من عامين ونصف العام.
* يعني على أيام رئاسة بشة للبلاد!
* أي قبل الثورة الظافرة.
* آخر بطولة محلية حصل عليها الهلال حدثت في العهد البائد.
* بطولة دوري 2017!
* بعدها فاز المريخ بأربع بطولات قومية متتالية، مقابل صفر للهلال!
* ثلاث بطولات ممتاز.. وبطولة كأس السودان.
* الخامسة ثابتة!
* برمضان وبدون رمضان.. الضرب في المليان.
* بالرشيد وبدون الرشيد.. الضرب شديد!
* ببخيت ومن دون بخيت.. رفاق السماني حديد.
* يجتهد إعلام الوصيف في تزوير التاريخ بحصر إحصائيات مباريات القمة على الدوري الممتاز.
* لم يبدأ التنافس بين الزعيم والمدعوم بالممتاز ولن ينتهي به.
* المحصلة تفوق مريخي كاسح وفارق هائل في عدد الانتصارات في مباريات القمة.
* غداً بحول الله نرد عليهم بالأرقام، ونورد إحصائيات لقاءات المريخ والهلال كاملة، قبل مباراة القمة رقم 374!
* آخر خبر: الأرقام لا تكذب ولا تعرف الانحياز.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#العقرب المرشح الدائم للتألق والظهور المميز




منح الإنجليزي لي كلارك والمعد البدني اسلام جمال النجم الكبير بكري المدينة الكثير من الاهتمام خلال معسكر الفريق بالعاصمة المصرية القاهرة واستعاد العقرب الكثير من خطورته  بكري سيكون أحد الأوراق الرابحة في المباراة أمام الهلال بعد غدٍ، وهو لاعب يملك خبرات وافرة وإمكانات كبيرة تؤهله للتألق والظهور المميز في المباراة، العقرب سجل في شباك الهلال، وتوج بنجومية عدد من مباريات الديربي، وهو لاعب يملك خبرات وافرة وقوة بدنية كبيرة وسرعة فائقة، ومشاركته في وسط الملعب أو المقدمة الهجومية يجعله قريباً دائم من المرمى ليكون الكرت الرابح في إحراز الأهداف أو صناعتها.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#المريخ يدخل لقاء القمة بشعار جديد




استلم مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ خلال المران الرئيسي الذي أجراه الفريق عصر اليوم شعار الجديد المهداة من رابطة المريخ بالمنطقة الشرقية بالمملكة العربية السعودية .. وكانت الرابطة اقامت احتفالا انيقا بمقر نادي الاتفاق السعودي بمناسبة تدشين الطاقم الجديد بحضور أعضاء الرابطة وعدد من أعضاء مجلس الشرف بنادي الاتفاق السعودي تخللته كلمات شكر وعرفان من قبل اعضاء مجلس الشرف بنادي الاتفاق السعودي ..







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




* أتلتيكو مدريد يتوج بطلاً للدوري الإسباني بعد فوزه على بلد الوليد
* ريال مدريد يُسقط فياريال بثنائية ويخسر الليجا ويهنئ أتلتيكو
* برشلونة يختتم مشوار الليجا بفوز باهت على ايبار 
* الأهلي يعبر صن داونز مجددًا إلى نصف نهائي الأبطال
* الترجي يقصي بلوزداد بسيناريو درامي ويضرب موعدا ناريا مع الأهلي
* كايزر تشيفز ينجو بصعوبة من ريمونتادا سيمبا
* الكرتي يؤمن عبور الوداد إلى نصف نهائي دوري الأبطال
* الدوري الألماني.. فيردر بريمن يرافق شالكه للدرجة الثانية
* ثنائية هالاند تقود بروسيا دورتموند لإسقاط بايرن ليفركوزن
* سامبدوريا يبصم على هبوط بارما من الكالتشيو
* برنتفورد إلى نهائي ملحق الترقي للدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز
* زيدان: مزاجي سيئ.. وسأناقش مستقبلي بهدوء
* سيميوني بعد التتويج بالليجا: إنه العام الأفضل لأتلتيكو
* كوكي: قدمنا موسما مذهلا.. وكل لقب له طعمه الخاص
* مدرب بلوزداد: خبرة الترجي صنعت الفارق
* كومان: أنا باق.. وقائمة برشلونة لا تليق به
* كونتي: نريد حمل اللقب الْيَوْم بفوز عريض .. بيولي: المربع الذهبي نقطة تحول لميلان
* سواريز باكيا: احتقروني في برشلونة
* جريزمان: بدأنا الموسم بصورة مشوهة.. وسعيد لتتويج أتلتيكو بالليجا
* ميسي: نادم على عدم طلب قميص رونالدو
* جوارديولا: سأدرب بإيطاليا وعمري 72 عامًا وسأطلب من باجيو مساعدتي!




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  مباراة مؤجلة


* الهــلال (-- : --) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ 19:00  الملاعب  الهلال


..................................................

❖ #الكونفيدرالية_الأفريقية  ربع النهائي


* إنييمبا - نيجيريا (-- : --) بيراميدز - مصر 15:00  beIN 4  الذهاب 1-1


* جراف - السينغال (-- : --) كوتون - الكاميرون 15:00  beIN 4  الذهاب 1-1


* الرجاء - المغرب (-- : --) اورلاندو - جنوب إفريقيا 18:00  beIN 4  الذهاب 1-1


* شبيبة القبائل - الجزائر (-- : --) الصفاقسي - تونس 18:00  beIN 4  الذهاب 1-1


..................................................

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 38


* آرسنال (-- : --) برايتون 17:00  beIN  الذهاب 1-0


* أستون فيلا (-- : --) تشيلسي 17:00  beIN  الذهاب 1-1


* ليستر سيتي (-- : --) توتنهام هوتسبير 17:00  beIN  الذهاب 2-0


* ليفربول (-- : --) كريستال بالاس 17:00  beIN  الذهاب 7-0


* مانشستر سيتي (-- : --) إيفرتون 17:00  beIN  الذهاب 3-1


* وولفرهامبتون (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد 17:00  beIN  الذهاب 0-1


..................................................

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 38


* غرناطة (-- : --) خيتافي 18:30  beIN  الذهاب 1-0


* إشبيلية (-- : --) ديبورتيفو ألافيس 21:00  beIN  الذهاب 2-1


..................................................

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 38


* انتر ميلان (-- : --) أودينيزي 15:00  beIN  الذهاب 0-0


* بولونيا (-- : --) يوفنتوس 20:45  beIN  الذهاب 0-2


* أتلانتا (-- : --) ميلان 20:45  beIN  الذهاب 3-0


* نابولي (-- : --) هيلاس فيرونا 20:45  beIN  الذهاب 1-3


..................................................

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 38


* أنجيه (-- : --) ليل 21:00  beIN  الذهاب 2-1


* ستاد بريست (-- : --) باريس سان جيرمان 21:00  beIN  الذهاب 0-3


* لانس (-- : --) موناكو 21:00  beIN  الذهاب 3-0





..................................................

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :

❖ #دوري_أبطال_أفريقيا  ربع النهائي


* صن داونز - جنوب إفريقيا (1 : 1) الأهلي - مصر
* سيمبا - تنزانيا (3 : 0) كايزرشيفس - جنوب إفريقيا
* الترجي - تونس (2 : 0) شباب بلوزداد - الجزائر  | 3-2
* الوداد - المغرب (1 : 0) مولودية - الجزائر
#ملحوظة : الأهلي وكايزرشيفس والترجي والوداد يتأهلوا لدور  نصف النهائي

..................................................

❖ #الدوري_الإسبانـي  الأسبوع 38


* هويسكا (0 : 0) فالنسيا
* بلد الوليد (1 : 2) أتلتيكو مدريد
* إيبار (0 : 1) برشلونة
* سيلتا فيغو (2 : 3) ريال بيتيس
* أوساسونا (0 : 1) ريال سوسييداد
* ريال مدريد (2 : 1) فياريال
* إلتشي (2 : 0) أتلتيك بيلباو
#ترتيب_الدوري_الإسباني : أتلتيكو (86) ريال مدريد (84) برشلونة (79) إشبيلية (74) سوسييداد (62)

..................................................

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالـي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 38


* كالياري (0 : 1) جنوى
* كروتوني (0 : 0) فيورنتينا
* سامبدوريا (3 : 0) بارما
#ترتيب_الدوري_الإيطالي : انتر ميلان (88) أتلانتا (78) نابولي (76) ميلان (76) يوفنتوس (75)

..................................................


❖ #الدوري_الألمانـي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 36


* بوروسيا دورتموند (3 : 1) باير ليفركوزن
* بايرن ميونيخ (5 : 2) أوجسبورج
* يونيون برلين (2 : 1) لايبزيج
#ترتيب_الدوري_الألماني : بايرن ميونيخ (78) لايبزيج (65) دورتموند (64) فولفسبورج (61) آينتراخت (60)

..................................................



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*افضل مدرب في الدوري التونسي لشهر ابريل- مايو


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#قلم في الساحة




#مأمون أبوشيبة

نتائج القمة في 90 عاماً (

نتائج العقد الثاني للألفية الجديدة
* فاز الهلال 2/صفر (مهند، كاريكا)، الممتاز الأولى، يونيو 2010م (طرد بلة جابر والمعز).
* فاز الهلال 3/2 (بشة2 ديمبا/ سعيد، لاسانا)، الممتاز الثانية، نوفمبر 2010م.
* فاز المريخ 2/صفر (هنو، راجي)، كأس السودان، نوفمبر 2010م (طرد بلة جابر ومساوي).
* فاز المريخ 1/صفر (ساكواها)، الممتاز الأولى بالمريخ، مارس 2011م (بدون جمهور).
* فاز الهلال بإنسحاب المريخ، كأس السودان، نوفمبر 2011م.
* تعادل 2/2 (الدافي، ساكواها/ سادومبا، مساوي)، الممتاز الثانية، نوفمبر 2011م.
* فاز الهلال 1/صفر (بشة)، الممتاز الأولى، أبريل 2012م.
* تعادل 1/1 (كلتشي/ سادومبا)، ذهاب مجموعات الكونفدرالية بالهلال، أغسطس 2012م (طرد قلق).
* تعادل 1/1 (رمضان عجب/ سانيه)، الممتاز الثانية، سبتمبر 2012م (تدمير طابق شاخور).
* فاز المريخ 3/2 (ضفر، ساكواها2 /مهند2)، إياب مجموعات الكونفدرالية بالمريخ، أكتوبر 2012م.
* فاز المريخ بالترجيحية، كأس السودان، نوفمبر 2012م.
* تعادل صفر/صفر، الممتاز الأولى، مارس 2013م.
* فاز الهلال 3/2 (عمر بخيت، بويا، بشة/ غاندي، رمضان عجب)، الممتاز الثانية، سبتمبر 2013م.
* فاز المريخ بإنسحاب الهلال، كأس السودان بالدمازين، 2013م.
* تعادل 1/1 (نزار/ تراوري بمساعدة مدافع الهلال اتير)، الممتاز الأولى، مايو 2014م.
* فاز المريخ 3/1 (ضفر، أيمن سعيد، راجي/ بكري المدينة)، كأس السودان، اكتوبر 2014م.
* تعادل 0/0 الممتاز الثانية، اكتوبر 2014م.
* تعادل 1/1 (علاء الدين /كيبي)، درع الاستقلال، يناير 2015م.
* تعادل 0/0 الممتاز الأولى، مايو 2015م.
* فاز المريخ بإنسحاب الهلال، كأس السودان بدنقلا، نوفمبر 2015م.
* فاز المريخ بإنسحاب الهلال، الممتاز الثانية، نوفمبر 2015م.
* فاز الهلال 2/1 (شيبولا، سادومبا/ ضفر)، الممتاز الأولى، يونيو 2016م.
* فاز الهلال بانسحاب المريخ، الممتاز الثانية، 2016م.
* فاز المريخ 2/صفر الكأس الفضية بمناسبة اليوبيل الفضي لصندوق دعم الطلاب (بكري المدينة، عاشور الأدهم)، السبت 8 ابريل 2017م.
* تعادل 1/1 (شيبولا/ السماني الصاوي)، ذهاب مجموعات دوري الأبطال بالهلال، الجمعة 12 مايو 2017م.
* فاز المريخ 2/1 (محمد عبدالرحمن2 /محمد موسى)، إياب مجموعات دوري الأبطال بالمريخ الجمعة 30 يونيو 2017م.
* تعادل 1/1 (أحمد آدم /بشة)، الدورة الأولى للممتاز الأربعاء 30 أغسطس 2017م.
* فاز الهلال 2/صفر (سموأل ميرغني، شيبولا) الدورة الثانية للممتاز، 2017م.
* فاز المريخ 2/1 (أحمد آدم، التش /وليد بخيت) (ركلات جزاء) الدورة الأولى لدوري النخبة الأربعاء 12 سبتمبر 2018م حكم القضارف النور عبدالله.
* فاز الهلال 1/صفر (وليد بخيت الشعلة) الدورة الثانية لدوري النخبة 2018
* فاز الهلال 2/1 (محمد موسى الضي، النعسان في مرماه/ سيف تيري) 2 نوفمبر 2018 درع زايد بالإمارات (حكم اماراتي).
* تعادل صفر/صفر دورة النخبة السبت 6 يوليو 2019 (المريخ بطلاً).
* فاز المريخ 2/1 (رمضان عحب 2 /أطهر الطاهر) الدورة الأولى للممتاز 2019/2020 ( لم تكتمل لشغب جماهير الهلال.. واعتبرت النتيجة 2/صفر لصالح المريخ).
* فاز المريخ 1/صفر (السماني الصاوي)، الممتاز الثانية، السبت 24 أكتوبر 2020 بدون جمهور لظروف الكورونا، أدارها صفوت ميرغني..

حصيلة العقد الثاني للألفية الجديدة

* اقيمت 34 مباراة قمة.
* فاز المريخ في 13 مباراة.
* فاز الهلال في 10 مباريات.
* انتهت 11 مباراة بالتعادل.
* أحرز هجوم المريخ 32 هدفاً.
*أحرز هجوم الهلال 30 هدفاً.
* هداف العقد الثاني من الألفية الجديدة هو نجم وسط الهلال المتقدم محمد أحمد بشير (بشة) وسجل 5 أهداف في مرمى المريخ.
* محترف المريخ الزامبي جوناس ساكواها سجل 4 أهداف للمريخ.
* نجم وسط المريخ رمضان عجب سجل 4 أهداف.
* سجل 3 أهداف كل من أحمد ضفر (المريخ) سادومبا ومهند الطاهر وشيبولا (الهلال) (لسادومبا هدفان في العقد الأول ولمهند هدف).









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق



جعفـــر سليمـــان 

                  قمة التحدي ! 

• طوال ثلاثة سنوات مضت .. عودنا نجوم الأحمر الجميل على زرع الفرح بأرض التوقع، ولم يخلفوا موعداً مع الإنتصارات عند لقاءات القمة، فكان أن أهدونا باقات السعادة بلا حدود.
• هذا الجيل ..عجيب ومدهش .. ويستحق أن يدون أعلى قوائم العشق المريخي بأحرف من ذهب، وأن يكون لهم وضع خاص على لوح الشرف الأحمر ..لأنهم ضحوا بكثير من الأشياء التي إن مرت على آخرين لما حققوا نصف ما حققوه. 
• حققوا بطولة الممتاز لثلاثة نسخ متتالية، ولم يتوفر لهم لتحقيق مثل هذا الإنجاز القليل من مقوماته، فيكفي فقط أن نشير إلى أن رئيسهم هو سوداكال ..ومعه ثلة من الفاشلين ..يدعمهم أكبر كاره للمريخ على مدى تأريخ كرة القدم السودانية ..واعني شداد بطبيعة الحال. 
• حافظوا برغم الظروف البائسة التي عاشوها على المسافة الطبيعية بينهم وبين ندهم الهلال، فلم يسمحوا له بتحقيق الإنتصارات عليهم لمدى ثلاثة أعوام، جرعوهم فيها سم الهزائم ، واقتلعوا منهم لقباً مستحيلا ..حيث يعتبر لقب الممتاز، هدفا رئيسيا لهلالاب الإتحاد العام. 
• كل هذا بلا إعداد ..وبلا إستقرار في التدريبات ..حيث طالت غيبتهم عن ملعبهم أكثر من عام ونصف، فقدوا كل الأساسيات التي تجعلهم يحققوا ما يجعل الفريق بين رصفائه بالدرجة الممتازة فكان ان حققوا إنتصارات مدهشة وحازوا اللقب الكبير ثلاثة أعوام متتالية. 
• إنه جيل كما ذكرت ..مدهش بحق ..وقد مثلوا ولازالوا النصف الأجمل في مريخ ساده القبح في كل مكان، وقد سيطر عليه غرباء لا يعرفون من هو المريخ ولا إرثه ، ولا تأريخه، فعاثوا فيه خرابا وتدميراً. 
• بذات العشم ..ننتظرهم اليوم على طرقات الفرح ، ونثق أنهم على ذات الموعد الذي لا يخلفونه مطلقا! 
• نتوقع أن يأتوا بذات الدوافع ..وبذات التحديات ..وبكل ما يملكونه من حب جياش لشعار عرفوا قدره وقيمته ..ومنحوه كل شيء ..برغم من حرمانهم من كل شيء فكان أن منحونا أيضا طاقة إيجابية جعلتنا نسقط كل شيء حولهم وننتظرهم فقط عند حدود الفرح. 
• هذه المرة ..خضعوا لمعسكر تحضير جيد وهو معسكر فرضه الإنجليزي كلارك حيث جعله شرطاً أساسياً لعودته ومواصلة مشواره في قيادة الفرقة الحمراء ..وقد قاوم تسلط وجهل سوداكال الإداري حتى حقق ما أراد! 
• معسكر الفريق بمصر ..قد يكون هو أفضل فرصة حصل عليها النجوم لتحضير أنفسهم منذ أن أحتل سوداكال وجوقته المريخ ..فلم يحدث أن خاض الفريق فترة إعداد جيدة خلال سنوات الجدب الماضية. 
• ونتوقع أن يكون وضع النجوم الآن، أفضل من أي وقت مضى ، برغم فقدانهم لأهم عامل من عوامل التحضير الجيد ..وهو اللعب التنافسي، الذي يرفع من درجات الإعداد البدني ويوفر للمدرب الفرص الحقيقية لتجويد الأداء ورفع المستويات الفنية. 
• غاب الفريق عن اللعب التنافسي لفترة ليست بالقصيرة .. وفي هذا يتساوى مع منافسه الهلال .. وربما يفرز هذا مستوى غير جيد للمباراة ..برغم أن القمة لها حسابات أخرى لا علاقة لها ببقية حسابات التنافس عامة. 
• وثمة  عامل آخر يمكن أن يقلق أنصار الزعيم، وهو غياب بعض العناصر المؤثرة لأسباب مختلفة ، وفي مقدمتهم ..ساحر الفريق الذي كان يمثل العلامة الفارقة في لقاءات القمة ويميل كفة التميز تجاه النجوم ..وأعنى الساحر التش.! 
• وكذلك سيتواصل غياب الثلاثي رمضان عجب ..وبخيت خميس ..ومحمد الرشيد بأمر قرارات ظالمة يصدرها أشخاص لا يرجون لله وقاراً ولا يخافون عاقبة ظلمهم هذا!!
• برغم ذلك .. سنكرر مرة بعد مرة ..أن كل الظروف القاسية مع هذا الجيل من اللاعبين لا تعنى غير المزيد من التحدي والمزيد من تحقيق الإنجازات ..رغبة منهم في التميز ووضع بصمة في مسار الفرقة الحمراء عبر التأريخ.! 
في نقاط
• بتوفيق الله سبحانه وتعالى .. وعزيمة الأبطال الأشاوس سينتصر الزعيم بحول الله تعالى. 
• وبرغم كل القبح الذي يحيط بالفريق في هذه الفترة نتوقع أن يكون الفرح موعدا نبيلا عند النجوم. 
• إن غاب بعض النجوم فإن أخوتهم على قدر الثقة والتحدي! 
• رفاق أمير كمال .. أخوة العقرب سيكون لهم كلمتهم الحاسمة. 
• فارق المهارات والقدرات الفنية محسوم لمصلحة الزعيم .. فقط ننوه إلى أن المفاجأة عادة تأتي من الفريق الأقل مستوى. 
• الحذر واللعب بجدية والتعامل الصارم مع العدد المحدود من اللاعبين أصحاب الموهبة بالهلال وما أقلهم ..يعني بكل تأكيد حسم القمة لمصلحة من هو أحق بها. 
• وعند تيري ..الخبر اليقين.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قمة سودانية ساخنة مساء اليوم بإستاد الهلال في الدوري الممتاز




 تتجه انظار عشاق كرة القدم السودانية عند الساعة السابعة من مساء اليوم الأحد الموافق 23 مايو لعام 2021م صوب إستاد الهلال لمتابعة ومعايشة الديربي الأمدرماني الكبير والقمة السودانية الأبرز التي تجمع بين الهلال المضيف والمريخ الضيف في مواجهة مؤجلة من الجولة الــ15 لبطولة الدوري الممتاز .
مباراة ستكون صامته بسبب منع دخول الجماهير للملاعب بقرار صادر من السلطات الصحية بسبب الحد من إنتشار فيروس كوفيد 19 لذلك ستكون القاعدة الجماهيرية للعملاقين متعلقة بشاشة قناة تاسيتي الملاعب الناقل الحصري لبطولة الدوري الممتاز .

ويسعي العملاقان تحقيق الفوز وإسعاد العشاق وإعادة الأفراح لديار العملاقين بعد ان ضرب الحزن اوساط الكبيرين بعد الوداع الحزين للفريقين من مجموعات ابطال افريقيا ومباراة القمة خير فرصة لتعويض الجماهير خيبة الخروج الإفريقي المحبط .

صاحب الدار والضيافة فريق الهلال يتصدر الدوري الممتاز حاليا برصيد 34 نقطة حصدها من 14 مباراة وبفارق ثلاث نقاط عن نده المريخ الذي يملك في رصيده 31 نقطة مع مباراة مؤجلة امام حي الوادي نيالا ، ويسعي الهلال في تحقيق الفوز والابتعاد بالصدارة عن المريخ قبل انطلاقة الدورة الثانية للممتاز .
 أما المريخ فيبحث هو الآخر عن الفوز والتساوي مع الهلال في النقاط وانتظار مباراتة المؤجلة للإنفراد بالصدارة .

الفريقان اجريا معسكرا تخضيريا بالعصمة المصرية القاهرة خلال الاسبوعين الأخيرين خاضا فيه عددا من المباريات التجريبية لتجهيز اللاعبين للنصف الثاني للموسم وتحديدا مباراة القمة وتعويض الراحة السلبية التي مرى بها الفريقان عقب الخروج الافريقي وتوقف المنافسات المحلية خلال شهر رمضان ليكون هذا المعسكر خير معيين للجهازين الفنيين للفريقين معا .

فنيا يخوض الجهازان الفنيان للفريقان القمة الأولي لهما في السودان ، حيث يقود الهلال المدرب البرتغالي ريكاردو فورموسينهو بينما يقود المريخ المدرب الإنجليزي لي كلارك .
الهلال يدخل لقاء اليوم بقائمة شبه مكتملة فقط سيفقد المحترف واتارا بسبب الإصابة بينما بقية النجوم ستكون حاضرة بقيادة الغربال محمد عبد الرحمن الذي سيقود هجوم الهلال لأول مرة ضد فريقه السابق بعد عودته للديار الزرقاء ولا شك مشاركة الغربال قمة اليوم ستكون لافتة الأنظار الاكبر لجمهور القمة رفقة الحارس المنتقل من المريخ للهلال عبد الله ابو عشرين والحدث الابرز في قمة اليوم اما بالنسبة لتشكيلة الهلال فتبدو الامور غير واضحة المعالم ولكن ستكون للاسماء التي تملك الخبرة في لقاءات الديربي نصيب الأسد من المشاركة حيث يتوقع ظهور ابو عشرين في المرمي فارس عبدالله  ومحمد ارنق والسمؤال ميرغني والطيب عبد الرازق في خط الدفاع نصر الدين الشغيل ونزار حامد و ابو عاقلة عبدالله و والي الدين خضر في خط الوسط ومحمد عبد الرحمن و عيد مقدم في الهجوم هي الاسماء الاقرب للمشاركة في الازرق .

  اما المريخ الذي يعاني من غياب عددا من الأسماء الأساسية بسبب الاصابة والإيقاف حيث سيغيب عن قمة اليوم الثلاثي الموقوف رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس بالإضافة للاعبين المصابين عماد الصيني و مصعب كردمان والغائب الأبرز احمد حامد التش في ظل هذه الغيابات المؤثرة في قائمة الأحمر يتوقع ان يدفع الانجليزي بقائمة تضم منجد النيل في حراسة المرمي صلاح نمر وامير كمال وطبنجة وكرونقو في الدفاع ضياء الدين محجوب و عمار طيفور وبكري المدينة والسماني الصاوي في الوسط الجزولي نوح وسيف تيري في الهجوم .


اخيرا نتمني ان يقدم الفريقان مباراة راقية تعكس المكانة الكبيرة للفريقين في الساحة وان يقدم الفريقان مستوا طيبا يستمتع به العشاق في كل مكان .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أتلتيكو  مدريد يتوج بلقب الدوري الإسباني بعد فوزه المثير علي بلد الوليد بهدفين  مقابل هدف بعد ان كان متأخرا في الشوط الاول بهدف لكن نجحت كتيبة  الأرجنتيني سيميوني في ترجيح الكفة في الشوط الثاني ليتوج الأتلتيكو باللقب  الليغا  الحادي عشر في تاريخه بعد ان انهي الموسم وهو متصدرا للمنافسة  برصيد 86 نقطة متفوقا علي ملاحقه ريال مدريد بنقطتين .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برمجة الدورة الثانية للممتاز



Hisham Abdalsamad 


تمت برمجة الدورة الثانية للممتاز حتى الاسبوع السادس..الهلال يستهل بالعرب والمريخ بهلال كادقلي

جولات صعبة للهلال من البدايات مع اهلي مروي والامل و وتوتي وهلال الابيض واهلي شندي










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*على غير العادة : الهلال بدون “أجانب” والمريخ يراهن على “ثنائي نيجيريا”.
 






على غير ما جرت به العادة في العقدين الأخيرين، ينتظر أن يدخل “الهلال”  لقاء القمة اليوم بتشكيلة تخلو من اللاعبين الأجانب في ظل تضاءل حظوظ  المدافع العاجي “واتارا” في اللعب أساسياً بداعي نقص الجاهزية وفقدان  الحارس الأوغندي “جمال سالم” لمركزه الأساسي منذ فترة طويلة لصالح “أبو  عشرين”.
وكان “الهلال” يضم ستة أجانب مؤخراً قبل أن يتخلص إبان فترة الإنتقالات  الأخيرة من خدمات الرباعي: ” الفاس باول وابراهيما نداي وجيسي لاست وفيني  كومبي” ويبقي فقط على العاجي “واتارا” إلى جانب الحارس الأوغندي الذي يملك  الجنسية السودانية “جمال سالم”.
في الجهة المقابلة؛ يضع أنصار المريخ رهاناً كبيراً على الثنائي الأجنبي  الذي ينتظر أن يتواجد في توليفة الفريق الأساسية اليوم فيما يتعلق  بالمدافع النيجيري “اديلي اولاميكان” ومواطنه الجناح الهجومي وصانع الألعاب  “توني اوجو”.
وكان “المريخ” افتقد خدمات “اديلي” خلال مباريات مجموعات الأبطال لعدم  القيد إفريقياً في وقت قدم فيه “توني” نفسه بصورة مميزة للغاية جعلته أحد  أفضل لاعبي المريخ في الوقت الحالي وهو ما يجعل أنصار الأحمر يراهنون على  الثنائي لصناعة الفارق وتقديم الفريق بوجه مميز دفاعياً وهجومياً.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ظروف معقدة تواجه “مدربي القمة” قبل لقاء اليوم.
 





يجد المدير الفني للمريخ “لي كلارك” وطاقمه المعاون نفسه في موقف لا  يحسد عليه قبل مواجهة الغريم التقليدي – الهلال في السابعة من مساء اليوم  الأحد على ملعب “الجوهرة الزرقاء” في مباراة مؤجلة من الدورة الأولى للدوري  الممتاز.
إذ يفتقد المدرب الإنجليزي إلى خدمات سبعة عناصر مؤثرة منهم خمسة في وسط  الملعب .. بقيادة : “عماد الصيني ومصعب كردمان والتش” بداعي الإصابة فيما  يغيب الثلاثي :”محمد الرشيد ورمضان عجب وبخيت خميس” بداعي الإيقاف.
وإلى جانب السداسي السابق، يفتقد المريخ إلى خدمات مهاجمه الجامايكي  “دارين ماتوكس” الذي لم يعد من بلاده بعد مغادرته لقضاء إجازة النصف الأول  من الموسم.
في المقابل تفتقد “الفرقة الزرقاء” خلال قمة الأحد إلى خدمات ثلاثة  لاعبين ويتعلق الأمر بلاعب الوسط “مجاهد فاروق” الذي أصيب بقطع في “الرباط  الصليبي” في آخر مباريات “الهلال” في مرحلة المجموعات بدوري أبطال إفريقيا  وخضع مؤخراً لعملية جراحية بالعاصمة المصرية القاهرة يغيب على إثرها عن  الملاعب لستة أشهر.
كما يفتقد الهلال بداعي الإيقاف بالبطاقات الملونة لخدمات الثنائي المنضم حديثاً لكشوفات الفريق “عمر المصري وحسين النور”.
وعلى الرغم من مشاركاتهما في التدريبات الجماعية الأخيرة، وظهور “وضاح”  في بعض التجارب الودية بمعسكر القاهرة؛ إلاّ أن الشكوك تحيط بمشاركة  الثنائي “واتارا ووضاح” في توليفة الأزرق الأساسية امسية اليوم وذلك بداعي  عدم الجاهزية البدنية.
حيث غاب “واتارا” عن التدريبات لفترة طويلة بداعي الإصابة ولم يتعافي  وينتظم مع المجموعة إلاّ في الأيام الأخيرة لـ”معسكر القاهرة” وبالتالي  تضاءلت حظوظه في اللعب أساسياً، فيما غاب “وضاح” قرابة الخمسة أشهر عن  اللعب التنافسي وهو ما أضعف حظوظه في منافسة الثنائي “ارنق” و”الطيب  عبدالرازق”.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إسماعيل حسن يكتب.. أها “شن قول” القمة اليوم"




* اليوم بإذن الله، يلتقي زعيم الأندية السودانية لا حدها؛ المريخ الأعظم، بنده التقليدي الهلال العظيم، في ختام مبارياتهما في الدورة الأولى للدوري الممتاز، عند السابعة مساء بملعب الهلال..

* وكما قلنا أمس.. استعد الفريقان لهذه المباراة بمعسكرين ناجحين في القاهرة، تخللتهما عدد من المباريات الودية.. 
* ونعيد ونكرر القول.. تتمنى جماهير الفريقين أن تختلف مباراة اليوم عن كل مبارياتهما السابقة، وأن تكون قمة في المستوى والأداء والسلوك، بعد المستوى القبيح والأداء الباهت الذي قدماه في البطولة الأفريقية الأخيرة.. خاصة وأن الظروف التي كانت تحيط بهما في البطولة الأفريقية اختلفت إيجاباً، وعاد المصابون إلى صفوفهما، وتحسن معدل اللياقة كثيراً، ووقف مدرباهما البرتغالي (الهلال)، والإنجليزي (المريخ)، على قدرات جميع اللاعبين، ووصل كل منهما إلى التشكيلة المناسبة لقيادة الفريق، والاحتياطي الأنسب..

* باختصار.. الظروف مهيأة تماماً للفريقين لتقديم مباراة رفيعة، تسعد جماهيرهما، وتعيد الثقة في الكرة السودانية عموماً..

* أما الحكم المرتقب لهذه المباراة، فقد كانت سعادتي كبيرة بتأكيد مصدر في لجنة التحكيم، على أنهم اختاروا واحداً من خيرة الحكام، وأقواهم شخصية.. وأنه مصمم على أن ينال نجومية المباراة.. 
* بقي أن نتقدم بمناشدة لإدارة الكهرباء في ولاية الخرطوم، بأن تتكرم على الشعب السوداني بتيار كهربائي مستقر في كل أحياء ومدن ولاية الخرطوم وبقية الولايات، من الساعة السادسة حتى العاشرة مساء اليوم.. حتى يتمكن من متابعة المباراة عبر قناة الملاعب، خاصة وأنها بعد القرارات الأخيرة للجنة العليا للطوارئ الصحية ستلعب بدون جمهور..

* ختاماً.. نكرر التمنيات بأن تكون المباراة في مجملها أفضل عيدية من الفريقين الكبيرين لجماهيرهما..

* وكفى.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						مدرب المريخ السابق: “إنّ شاء الله مربوحة” 

  المريخ


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
ضمن الدورة الأولى من الممتاز.
وجه مدرب المريخ الأسبق، أمين المسلمي، رسالةً إلى لاعب المريخ سيف  تيري، مطالبًا إياه بتنفيذ الواجب أمام الهلال في قمّة الدوي الممتاز.



وقال المسلمي في تدوينة على صفحته الرسمية، الأحد” الليلة تضيء سماء أمدرمان بالأحمر الوهّاج”.
وتابع” عليك الله ي تيري أعمل معاهم الواجب، إنّ شاء الله مربوحة”.
والأحد، يلتقي الهلال والمريخ ضمن مباريات الدورة الأولى للدوري السوداني الممتاز.



ويتصدّر  الهلال منافسة الممتاز بعددٍ من النقاط تصل إلى”34â€³، فيما يأتي المريخ في  المركز الثاني بـ”31â€³ نقطة، لكنّه يملك مباراة مؤجلة أمام حي الوادي نيالا.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هاجس “السنيّة” يلقي بظلاله “الفنية” على “قمة الأحد”.
 





سببت المشاركة الإلزامية لعناصر الخانات السنية تحت “20” سنة وتحت “23”  سنة، هاجساً كبيراً بالنسبة للأجهزة الفنية لـ”المريخ” و”الهلال” خلال  منافسات الدوري الممتاز وبالتأكيد ستسبب هاجساً أكبر خلال قمة اليوم.
في المريخ : يتوقع أن يواصل الطاقم الفني الإعتماد على الثنائي “طبنجة”  تحت “23” و”الجزولي” تحت “20” في ظل قلة الخيارات المتاحة حيث يتواجد  “عبدالكريم عبدالرحمن” خياراً ثانياً تحت سن “20”.
ومع “طبنجة”، لا يملك “المريخ” خياراً متاحاً تحت سن “23” غير المهاجم  “محمد عباس” بعد أن خلطت إصابة لاعب المحور “مصعب كردمان” حسابات الجهاز  الفني حيث تم تجهيزه خلال “معسكر القاهرة” ليكون خياراً حاضراً ومتاحاً تحت  سن “23” إلاّ أن الإصابة التي تعرض لها خلال تجربة “الإنتاج الحربي” والتي  أبعدته عن خيارات لقاء القمة وضعت الجهاز الفني للمريخ في موقف صعب.
في الهلال : يبدوا الحال أفضل مما هو عليه في “المريخ”، حيث يملك المدرب  البرتغالي “ريكاردو” خيارات عديدة في الخانات السنية بقيادة “أباذر ميسي”  و”مجاهد الأمين” تحت “20” سنة.
فيما يشغل خانات تحت “23” كل من : “عيد مقدم، ارنق ، عثمان ميسي، ابوجا، بشه الصغير”.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاعبنا أحمد حامد التش عبر صفحته الرسمية علي فيسبوك


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قبل الكلاسيكو السوداني.. نقاط القوة والضعف في الهلال والمريخ

تتجه أنظار عشاق الساحرة المستديرة في السودان والوطن العربي، صوب ملعب الهلال بأم درمان، اليوم الأحد، لمتابعة المواجهة المرتقبة بين الهلال وغريمه التقليدي المريخ، في لقاء مؤجل برسم مباريات الجولة الـ11 من عمر الدوري السوداني.ويزداد الكلاسيكو إثارة  وتشويقاً عندما يأتي وسط الصراع بين الغريمين على النقاط، في طريق حصد لقب  الدوري السوداني، إذ يتصدر الهلال جدول ترتيب الدوري السوداني برصيد 34  نقطة، أما المريخ فيأتي ثانياً برصيد 31 نقطة، بينما يمتلك مباراة مؤجلة.

وفي آخر كلاسيكو، حقّق المريخ  الفوز بهدف من دون رد، سجله النجم السماني الصاوي، في آخر جولات الموسم  السابق، ما كفل للمريخ التتويج بلقب الدوري السوداني لكرة القدم للمرة  الثالثة على التوالي.
التفاصيل الصغيرة هي فقط  التي تحسم المباريات الكبيرة ، فجميع الأوراق الرابحة مكشوفة لدى الطرفين،  إذ يعرف المدير الفني لسيد البلد، البرتغالي ريكاردو فورموسينيو، كل أسرار  وخفايا القلعة الحمراء ويسعى إلى استغلالها. كما يعرف المدير الفني للفريق  الأزرق، الإنكليزي لي كلارك، كل مفاتيح لعب الموج الأزرق ويسعى بدوره إلى  تحجيم خطورتها.
أزمة حراسة المرمى ورحيل أبو عشرين
تعرّض المريخ لصدمة مدوية، برحيل   حارس مرماه وأحد أبرز نجومه علي أبو عشرين، خلال الميركاتو الشتوي الماضي،  إلى الند التقليدي الهلال، وكان اللاعب قد خاض آخر لقاء له مع المريخ  الكلاسيكو السابق، وكان النجم الأول في اللقاء بتألقه وحرمانه الهلال من  تحقيق الفوز وإحراز اللقب.
ومنذ رحيل أبو عشرين، ظلّ المريخ  يعاني كثيراً من أزمة كبيرة في حراسة المرمى، إذ بات هذا المركز في الفريق  يشكل نقطة الضعف الأبرز، وعانى المريخ كثيراً من تواضع مستوى بدلائه،  خصوصاً على مستوى بطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا.
أبو عشرين مصدر قوة في الهلال
منذ انضمامه إلى الهلال، بات علي  أبوعشرين يشكل مصدر قوة في الفريق، إذ منح اللاعب الهلال الأفضلية على  خصومه على مستوى حراسة المرمى، لجهة خبرته الكبيرة وتقديمه مستويات مميزة،  وإسهامه في تحقيق فريقه للعديد من الانتصارات، بحفاظه على نظافة شباكه.
الهلال صاحب أقوى خط هجوم
يتسلّح الهلال بهجومه الذي يعتبر  الأقوى في الدوري السوداني، بينما يتصدر نجم الفريق محمد عبد الرحمن  الغربال قائمة هدافي الدوري بـ 8 أهداف، من أصل 37 هدفاً نجح الهلال في  تسجيلها خلال 14 جولة هذا الموسم، بمعدل 2.6 هدف في كل مباراة، بينما يليه  المريخ بـ 21 هدفا.
المريخ أقوى خط دفاع في الدوري
ويعتبر المريخ صاحب أقوى خط دفاع  في الدوري السوداني، إذ لم يتلقَ الفريق على مدار 13 مباراة خاضها الفريق  في الدوري السوداني، سوى 5 أهداف فقط، متقدماً على الهلال الذي اهتزت شباكه  7 مرات.
وسط المريخ مكمن الخطورة
يمتلك فريق المريخ خط وسط متميزا،  وهو الذي دائماً ما يقلب الموازين لصالح  الفريق بمنحه السيطرة على مجريات  المباريات، ويتوافر الزعيم على عناصر مميزة في خط الوسط، على غرار ضياء  الدين محجوب ورمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد والسماني الصاوي، وهو ما يتوقّع أن  يمنح الفريق الأفضلية خلال مواجهة الكلاسيكو.

الغيابات تضرب الهلال
سيفتقد الهلال إلى اثنين من  عناصره المنضمّين حديثاً إلى كشوفات الفريق، وهما ثنائي المنتخب السوداني  حسين النور  وعمر المصري، لاعبا الأهلي الخرطوم وحي العرب بورتسودان  السابقان، بداعي الإيقاف، بالإضافة إلى مجاهد فاروق المصاب. بينما يخوض  الهلال اللقاء وقد استغنى عن 4 من محترفيه، وهم المالي إبراهيما نداي  والجامايكي ألفاس باول والزيمبابوي لاست جيسي والكونغولي فيني كومبي، بينما  أبقى فقط على المدافع المالي محمد واتارا.
"تيري والغربال" مصدر قلق لفوروموسينيو ولي كلارك
ثنائية مميزة في المنتخب السوداني  يشكّلها الثنائي محمد عبدالرحمن الغربال وسيف تيري، كانت العامل الأبرز في  بلوغ منتخب صقور الجديان نهائيات كأس أمم أفريقيا، بتألقهما الكبير، إلا  أنهما سيكونان في ليلة الأحد وجهاً لوجه في تحدٍ خاص، في حين يسعى مدرب  الهلال فورموسينيو إلى إيجاد حل لمراوغات سيف تيري وتقييده والحد من  انطلاقاته الخطيرة. بينما يأمل لي كلارك تقليل خطورة الغربال بفرض الرقابة  عليه وعدم إتاحة المساحات التي تساعده على تشكيل الخطورة على مرمى المريخ،  وسيكون للثنائي الدور الكبير في ترجيح كفة الفريقين خلال مواجهة الكلاسيكو،  وهو ما يمثل مصدر قلق لمدربي الهلال والمريخ.






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------

